#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Verbod op zenderfrequenties???

## Gerrit Hurkens

Beste audiomensen,

We maken soms wel een van die verhalen mee.....

Onlangs hebben we bezoek gehad van 1 van onze vertegenwoordigers van een gerenommeerd merk. Ik noem geen namen en merken hier. 

Deze kwam met het verhaal dat binnen een aantal jaren de overheid de frequentiebanden wil terugeisen en dat daardoor de frequenties voor draadloze microfonie en in-ear monitoring niet meer gebruikt mogen worden. Dit zou dus ook een verbod op deze apparaten inhouden.   

Feit of Fictie? Hierover wil ik eens een discussie starten. 
graag jullie meningen (beargumenteerd aub, geen losse flodders)

Gr Djgait

----------


## Husss

Gerrit,

Kijk ff op www.pmse.nl

Waarschijnlijk lees je daar wat je gehoord hebt.
Scheelt mij ook een hoop ge-typ;-)

Met vr gr,

Husss

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Waar was je gisteren?  :Wink: 

Gisteren in het Bimhuis was hier een lezing/debat over.

De planning is nu dat mogelijkerwijs op 17 juni 2015 of zelfs eind 2011 frequenties boven kanaal 60 (790-862) verdwijnen. Mogelijk maar zeer waarschijnlijk, omdat dit een politiek issue is en dit gepaard gaat met veilingen -> zeer veel geld.

Dit betekent dat 80% van de handhelds en El Cheapo UHF-receivers voor o.a. gitaristen onbruikbaar worden, dit alles omdat mensen straks graag breedband internet op hun mobieltjes willen.

Er is geen garantie dat de overige frequenties (470 - 790) niet in de verre of nabije toekomst geveild gaan worden. Op dit moment is dat gebied ook beschikbaar voor digitenne namelijk, dus de tourende gezelschappen onder ons moeten al de nodige aanpassingen doen om geen digitale tv op hun receivers binnen te krijgen.

De situatie is in Duitsland al schrijnend. Touren met veel zenders is daar zo goed als onmogelijk tenzij je de poeplap trekt (je moet daar vergunningen kopen om een week in een bepaalde provincie en in een bepaalde stad uit te zenden - dit kan in de duizenden euro's per week lopen als je daar gaat touren dus).

De notule over de bespreking gisteren komt in januari in de Zichtlijnen.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Beste audiomensen,
> 
> We maken soms wel een van die verhalen mee.....
> 
> Onlangs hebben we bezoek gehad van 1 van onze vertegenwoordigers van een gerenommeerd merk. Ik noem geen namen en merken hier. 
> 
> Deze kwam met het verhaal dat binnen een aantal jaren de overheid de frequentiebanden wil terugeisen en dat daardoor de frequenties voor draadloze microfonie en in-ear monitoring niet meer gebruikt mogen worden. Dit zou dus ook een verbod op deze apparaten inhouden.   
> 
> Feit of Fictie? Hierover wil ik eens een discussie starten. 
> ...



Gokje. TM Audio. Daar heb ik namelijk een vergelijkbaar verhaal van gehoord. 

Uit de info die je her en der vind (bijv Agentschap Telecom) valt op te maken dat eind 2011 en veiling kan gaan komen voor uitbreiding van digitale televisie/internet (gelukkig heeft Digitenne belabberd bereik dus heb je er nu niet overal last van; maar dat willen ze dus verbeteren) En in die veiling willen ze dus ook de 800+Mhz banden voor mobiele toepassingen zoals mobiel internet en tv op je gsm en laptop gaan veilen.

Ik heb ook gehoord over een collectief wat zich ging inspannen voor de theater en rock en roll musici en technici om een gezamelijk standpunt in te nemen en mededelingen te doen.
[EDIT] Dit is dus die PMSE zie link hierboven. [/EDIT]

Gelukkig hebben we nog 2 jaar! En wie weet stellen ze het uit of komt er weer een nieuwe techniek voor ons of voor telco's....

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Nou, de techniek is niet een haalbaar verbeterpunt, de frequenties (natuurkunde) wel -> de telco's willen betere penetratie en breedband internet op je mobiel aan kunnen bieen, dat kunnen ze alleen aanbieden als ze de UHF-band (deels) ter beschikking krijgen.

----------


## joe

> Nou, de techniek is niet een haalbaar verbeterpunt, de frequenties (natuurkunde) wel -> de telco's willen betere penetratie en breedband internet op je mobiel aan kunnen bieen, dat kunnen ze alleen aanbieden als ze de UHF-band (deels) ter beschikking krijgen.



Even een korte vertaling: Het gaat om de lagere uhf banden, 790 / 862 MHz (UHF loopt tot 3 GHz) die interesant zijn voor mobiel breedband. Deze frequentie gaat nog redelijk gemakkelijk een gebouw/huis in vergeleken de hogere uhf banden bv. 2GHz. 


Groeten,
Marco

----------


## Stoney3K

> Even een korte vertaling: Het gaat om de lagere uhf banden, 790 / 862 MHz (UHF loopt tot 3 GHz) die interesant zijn voor mobiel breedband. Deze frequentie gaat nog redelijk gemakkelijk een gebouw/huis in vergeleken de hogere uhf banden bv. 2GHz. 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> Marco



Dat is toch ook de reden waarom de oude ether-TV in die band zat? Mensen die geen 'hark' op het dak hadden maar alleen een spriet konden daardoor ook TV kijken.

Met in-ears en wireless mics zit je vaak met een zichtlijn naar het FOH toe. Wordt het dan niet eens tijd dat we van frequenties gaan ruilen? 2.x GHz is prima voor de korte stukjes die we met onze setjes afleggen, het is beter te richten en heeft kleinere antennes nodig.

----------


## renevanh

> Met in-ears en wireless mics zit je vaak met een zichtlijn naar het FOH toe. Wordt het dan niet eens tijd dat we van frequenties gaan ruilen? 2.x GHz is prima voor de korte stukjes die we met onze setjes afleggen, het is beter te richten en heeft kleinere antennes nodig.



Maar dan zit je wel op een zeer storingsgevoelige frequentie.
Wifi netwerken, magnetrons, afstandsbedieningen, RC auto'tjes, bluetooth... zit allemaal rond de 2.4GHz banden, en dat is het bijna het enige in dat gebied wat niet gepatenteerd of opgekocht is.
Daarbij lijkt een in-ear om mic met een bereik van max 50 meter me ook geen pretje, zeker niet op een fatsoenlijk festivalpodium.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Het grootste probleem bij het zoeken naar een nieuwe oplossing is eigenlijk onze eis dat de verbinding 'nagenoeg 100% storingsvrij' dient te zijn.

Het draadloos versturen van informatie is niet zo ingewikkeld meer, maar onze eisen liggen wel heel erg hoog en dat maakt het een stuk moeilijker!


Kijk eens naar mobiele telefonie: hoe vaak heb je niet dat er galm op de lijn zit, of dat de verbinding wegvalt. Meestal schelden we dan wat op onze mobiel en nemen er verder genoegen mee. Als geluidstechnici denken we daar echter heel anders over als in een theatervoorstelling plotseling de microfoon van de hoofdrolspeler wegklapt...

Sennheiser is al begonnen met de verkoop van draadloze microfoons in de B-Band (zo rond de 650MHz) en verkoopt in Nederland niet langer meer microfoons in de D-Band (790-820MHz).

Groeten Hugo

----------


## MusicSupport

> Het grootste probleem bij het zoeken naar een nieuwe oplossing is eigenlijk onze eis dat de verbinding 'nagenoeg 100% storingsvrij' dient te zijn.
> 
> Het draadloos versturen van informatie is niet zo ingewikkeld meer, maar onze eisen liggen wel heel erg hoog en dat maakt het een stuk moeilijker!
> 
> 
> Kijk eens naar mobiele telefonie: hoe vaak heb je niet dat er galm op de lijn zit, of dat de verbinding wegvalt. Meestal schelden we dan wat op onze mobiel en nemen er verder genoegen mee. Als geluidstechnici denken we daar echter heel anders over als in een theatervoorstelling plotseling de microfoon van de hoofdrolspeler wegklapt...
> 
> Sennheiser is al begonnen met de verkoop van draadloze microfoons in de B-Band (zo rond de 650MHz) en verkoopt in Nederland niet langer meer microfoons in de D-Band (790-820MHz).
> 
> Groeten Hugo



En bij de 2000 series de Gw band

----------


## Stoney3K

> Maar dan zit je wel op een zeer storingsgevoelige frequentie.
> Wifi netwerken, magnetrons, afstandsbedieningen, RC auto'tjes, bluetooth... zit allemaal rond de 2.4GHz banden, en dat is het bijna het enige in dat gebied wat niet gepatenteerd of opgekocht is.
> Daarbij lijkt een in-ear om mic met een bereik van max 50 meter me ook geen pretje, zeker niet op een fatsoenlijk festivalpodium.



Microgolfverbindingen zijn prima te richten (kijk naar de Pringles-bus WiFi-antennes) en dan zijn afstanden van honderden meters kinderspel. Sinds je bij je FOH toch maar 1 richting uit 'kijkt' heeft het geen zin om daar omni-antennes te gebruiken, er is immers geen bühne achter je.

Bovendien zijn er ook in de 2.x en 3.x GHz band afgesproken kanalen, de 2.4 band is met opzet vrijgegeven omdat die te veel storing zou bevatten voor 'betrouwbare' toepassingen, waarna uiteindelijk iedere elektronica fabricerende Hobbybob erin kon gaan zenden.

Als het om bandbreedte gaat zijn we als PA-boeren ook nog niet eens veeleisend, op een bandje van nog geen 10MHz breed kun je een heel orkest van microfoons en in-ears voorzien, nu is dat in de UHF misschien veel plek maar in de microgolf-banden is het niks (even breed als bv. één WiFi-kanaal). Probeer dat de video-lui maar eens uit te leggen! ;D

@Hugovanmeijeren: Storingsvrije transmissie kun je tegenwoordiig (vooral op microwave zenders) prima bereiken door alles digitaal over te sturen met foutcorrectie. Kost je misschien iets meer bandbreedte dan je ruwe audio (zeg 250kHz ipv 40kHz per kanaal) maar met hogere carrier-frequenties liggen de kanalen verder uit elkaar en heb je daar prima ruimte voor.

----------


## joe

[FONT=Verdana]Leuk, digitaal en die foutcorrectie, als het maar geen latency oplevert  :EEK!: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dit is tot nu toe dus nog het probleem/uitdaging als je digitaal gaat: betaalbaar, goede geluid kwaliteit, binnen wettelijke band breedte, geen latency.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Hou er wel rekening mee als je hoger gaat in frequentie ga je meer kans krijgen op drop-outs. Dit wil je dus niet!![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Een drop-out in wifi is niet zo erg een drop-out in je mic is minder leuk en als dit nog digitaal is duurt het ook een fractie langer voordat het weer gesynchroniseerd is.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]@klankontwerp: heb ik jou toevallig niet gesproken de 16de?[/FONT]


Groeten,
Marco

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Hallo Marco,

dat kan heel goed, had ik van jou niet wat tips gekregen over mijn setup? Ik zat naast Steven.

Het typische was overigens dat ik de dag erna een produktie had en één van de zenders in de voorstelling begon te storen tijdens de voorstelling, na een uurtje of zo, heel even wederom. Dat terwijl ik de frequenties ditmaal had uitgepeild volgens de tips.

In december ga ik de zenders en receivers na laten kijken want het probleem is te sporadisch om goed thuis te brengen. 

Ik had overigens een week geleden een heel verhaal getypt en gepost hier over latency, 2.4 en 5 GHz, SNR, richtantennes, dempingscoëfficiënten etc. etc. (ik heb WiFinetwerken ontworpen voor zeer grote projecten waarbij 100% werking en redundancy paramount is) maar blijkbaar is dat niet doorgekomen want ik kan dat hele verhaal hier niet meer vinden... :S

Kort gezegd is in de praktijk 2.4 GHz niet haalbaar wegens:

- een te volle vrije band met teveel storende apparatuur zoals WiFi, magnetrons, bewegingsmelders, draadloze beveiligingscamera's, bluetooth etc. etc.
- heeft een line of sight nodig
- wordt zeer makkelijk geabsorbeerd door de korte golflengte

5 GHz is qua absorptie natuurlijk nog rampzaliger en buiten onhaalbaar wegens radar. 5 GHz is overigens om die reden wel weer ideaal voor WiFi; in redundante ontwerpen heb je weinig (praktisch niet) last van storing van buitenaf en is 100% haalbaar.

----------


## remco_k

> - een te volle vrije band met teveel storende apparatuur zoals WiFi, magnetrons, bewegingsmelders, draadloze beveiligingscamera's, bluetooth etc. etc.



Historisch gezien zou je kunnen vaststellen dat je vrijgegeven frequentie gebieden die door particulieren wordt gebruikt per definitie niet zakelijk moet gebruiken of moet gebruiken waar betrouwbaarheid hoog in het vaandel staat.

Ik kijk even terug naar "vroeger", de 11 meter band (27 MHz, de bakkies) Eerst maar 22 kanalen vrijgegeven op 0,5 Watt, jaren later 40 kanalen op 4 Watt, omdat het vol zat. Uiteraard duurde het niet lang of die 40 kanalen waren een "chaos". Wat wil zeggen: als particulier of vrachtwagen chauffeur had (en heb je nog steeds) je een leuk communicatie middel, maar betrouwbaar is het niet. O.a. Door de grote hoeveelheid gebruikers wereldwijd, verschillende modulatie technieken, en ook data gebruikers (packet radio). Ditzelfde zien we nu gebeuren in de 2,4 GHz band, en gaat ook gebeuren 5 GHz band.
Met andere woorden: als je iets betrouwbaar op poten wilt stellen moet je een (al dan niet vrijgegeven) frequentie gebied gebruiken waar particulieren zich niet of nauwelijks op begeven. Laat dat nou net (o.a.) die frequentie band zijn die lijkt te gaan verdwijnen voor dit gebruik.
Of (als je echt zeker wilt zijn van je zaak) gebruik je een vergunningsplichtige band. Dat wil dan weer niet zeggen dat je nooit problemen kunt hebben, maar dat zegt wel dat jij rechten hebt op die frequentie(s) en je andere gebruikers (kunt laten) sommeren om hun spul uit te zetten als die zich illegaal in jouw vaarwater bevinden. Maargoed, uit ervaring blijkt dat het gebruik van de vrijgegeven banden die wellicht gaan verdwijnen wel vaak in overleg met verschillende partijen worden gebruikt, dus dat gaat meestal wel goed.

Hiermee zeg ik dus niet dat het gebruik van de 27 MHz of 2,4 GHz band per definitie problemen veroorzaakt, maar ik zeg dat de kans veel groter / te groot is op problemen met een andere gebruiker.

----------


## showband

zoals uit een ander item al blijkt, zit ik met mijn gitaar inmiddels al twee maanden op wifi. Dit naast de tien sennheiser EW setjes van de band

Nog geen spikkeltje probleem mee gehad. En.... Fan-tas-tisch geluid!  :Smile: 

Ik wil dus even melden dat ik vooralsnog de stelling niet kan onderschrijven dat wifi niet gaat werken.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## remco_k

> Ik wil dus even melden dat ik vooralsnog de stelling niet kan onderschrijven dat wifi niet gaat werken.



Dat schrijft ook niemand. Ik sloot mijn post niet voor niets af met:




> Hiermee zeg ik dus niet dat het gebruik van de 27 MHz of 2,4 GHz band per definitie problemen veroorzaakt, maar ik zeg dat de kans veel groter / te groot is op problemen met een andere gebruiker.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Je hebt het over WiFi, dan bedoel je 802.11g of n neem ik voor het gemak aan?

Weet je dat WiFi een polite systeem is..? Dus dat het op zijn beurt wacht als er een ander signaal gestuurd wordt om botsingen te voorkomen? Dit betekent dat als er twee signalen in het WiFi-protocol gestuurd worden en de pakketjes botsen/niet aankomen beide zenders een random wachttijd genereren en het opnieuw proberen.

Bovendien moet je dus nu van audio naar streaming audio en dan weer terug naar audio en dan naar een mengpaneel. Dan heb je toch redelijk wat latency lijkt mij.

Als je niet WiFi bedoelde maar een FM-zender in de 2.4 GHz-band dan druk je dus dingen als WiFi gewoon weg. Helaas druk je bewegingsmelders en magnetrons die te dicht in de buurt staan niet weg en die zullen dan een flinke storing opleveren.

----------


## showband

ik heb het over 2,4Ghz
Line6 G30
Line 6 - Wireless Systems - Relay G30 - Wireless Guitar System

zie thread: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...over-wifi.html

----------


## joe

> Hallo Marco,
> 
> dat kan heel goed, had ik van jou niet wat tips gekregen over mijn setup? Ik zat naast Steven.
> 
> Het typische was overigens dat ik de dag erna een produktie had en één van de zenders in de voorstelling begon te storen tijdens de voorstelling, na een uurtje of zo, heel even wederom. Dat terwijl ik de frequenties ditmaal had uitgepeild volgens de tips.
> 
> In december ga ik de zenders en receivers na laten kijken want het probleem is te sporadisch om goed thuis te brengen.



Hey Klankontwerp,

Jep, dan hebben we elkaar gesproken.
Wat je nu wel weet is dat de frequenties onderling goed zijn, het is dus of onheil van buitenaf of de zenders/ontvangers hebben een storing. Eff na laten kijken dan maar.

Vraagje: Het kost me steeds meer moeite om op locaties een goede verbinding te krijgen met me wifi. Ik wil eigenlijk overstappen naar 5GHz, wat moet ik kopen!?
Ik zoek een simpele router/accespoint voor de kleinere locaties en een extra accespoint met zeg een 120 grade antenne voor de grotere locaties.

----------


## Magico

Ik weet dat dit topic al behoorlijk oud is maar ik vroeg me af wat de ontwikkelingen vwb het terugeisen van 700-900MHz banden zijn.
Gaat het door? Is er al een datum bekend?

Ik zou het niet bepaald leuk vinden om mijn Inear en draadloze mic niet meer te gebruiken.....
Nog maar niet te spreken over de grote firma's die -tig systemen op deze frequentes gebruiken.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ik weet dat dit topic al behoorlijk oud is maar ik vroeg me af wat de ontwikkelingen vwb het terugeisen van 700-900MHz banden zijn.
> Gaat het door? Is er al een datum bekend?
> 
> Ik zou het niet bepaald leuk vinden om mijn Inear en draadloze mic niet meer te gebruiken.....
> Nog maar niet te spreken over de grote firma's die -tig systemen op deze frequentes gebruiken.



De veiling van de freq. tussen 790 en 863Mhz gaat 100% zeker weten door. Eind 2011 of begin 2012. Onlangs is bekend geworden dat onze demissionaire minisiter wel een vervroegde invoering (voor 2015) wil bewerkstelligen op verzoek van de telco's die daar hun internet en televisie op willen duwen. (Sidenote: de 2e kamer moet deze planning nog officieel goedkeuren)

(Deze frequentieband heeft een goede penetratie in gebouwen; nu loopt men in de praktijk nog wel eens aan dat in een dik gebouw ons mobiele internet dienst weigert bijv.)

(Ik blijf het een grappige ontwikkelingen vinden omdat bijv. KPN ook al met een LTE netwerk bezig is; maar dit is meer voor de communicatiedoeleinden)

Dus in de E-band kun je alleen het stukje tussen 863 en 866Mhz nog gebruiken met apparatuur die je hebt. 

Ook DVB-T (digitenne) zal worden gereorganiseerd (tussen 470Mhz en 790Mhz); maar hoe en wat weet niemand. Dus in het gebied waar we straks met z'n allen naar toe verhuizen wordt het een zooitje!

In de VS hadden ze eerst een hoop users uit de 800Mhz band gejaagd waarna de overheid ook de 700Mhz band terugeiste om te gebruiken voor communicatiedoeleinden van hulpdiensten.

Nu investeren voor de lange termijn doe je dus in de A/B/C band (of in oude goede VHF (200Mhz & co) apparatuur  :Big Grin: )

Investeer je voor projecten die tot 2014 lopen waarin je apparatuur kan afschrijven op zo'n project dan is het niet zo erg om in de rustiger wordende D/E band te zitten en te investeren.

Alle muziekanten in Nederland die hun 1 kanaals apparatuur halen bij bijv. Feedback krijgen allemaal 863.100Mhz mee en dat spul is allemaal waardeloos over 4 tot 5 jaar.  :Cool: 

Verder zijn zoals eerder in dit topic de dure UHF-R series van shure om te bouwen naar een nieuwe frequentie (prijzen nog niet bekend) heb ook ik begrepen. De oudere series komen hier niet (allemaal) voor in aanmerking.

Dan heb je nog de EW series van Sennheiser; dat wordt een soort collectieve kliko actie  :EEK!:  want daar gaat men bij Sennie niet aan beginnen heb ik vernomen
(Geld natuurlijk alleen voor gear in de D/E band)

----------


## Leks

Geen ombouw kits voor Sennheiser  :Frown: ? 

Dat hoop ik dat er financiële compensatie komt voor de getroffenen.
Er draaien volgens mij nog wat mensen met de EW 100 & 300 Serie.

Als dit allemaal de prullenbak ( lees: buitenland) in gaat dan gaat er een hoop presentaties en bandjes tijdelijk bedraad spelen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Gezien 2e hands EW setjes in dit soort dump aantallen amper meer wat kunnen opbrengen. Zeker niet genoeg om eenzelfde in een andere band terug te kopen.

PS
_moet je dan ook alle antenne splitters,combiners,vlaggen etc vervangen? of alleen de zender en de ontvanger chipsets?_

----------


## 4uss

> _moet je dan ook alle antenne splitters,combiners,vlaggen etc vervangen? of alleen de zender en de ontvanger chipsets?_



De meeste splitters en combiners werken op het hele UHF-gebied. Vlaggen heb je in 2 smaakjes: een klein frequentiebereik, of ook het hele UHF-gebied. Je zult dan zelf moeten kijken welk materiaal je hebt.

Wij hebben ook een aantal EW sets in de 790-822Mhz band, ik hoop dat er nog tussendoor te fietsen valt. Als het DVB-T wordt is er meestal een kanaal vrij tussen twee gebruikte kanalen, als ze er echt mobiele communicatie op gaan doen houdt het helemaal op vrees ik, ik gok zelfs dat je dan Agentschap Telecom op je dak krijgt.

----------


## Leks

Het lijkt me niet dat Agentschap Telecom met scanner gaat rondlopen rond podia. Lijkt me erg veel werk voor erg weinig.

Het zendvermogen van een mic/ inear setup ligt volgens heel ver ( minimaal factor 100) onder het vermogen van een dergelijke DVB-T mast.
ik kan zo snel geen vermogen vinden van wireless mic's maar dit lijkt me om max 300 mW oid gaat? terwijl masten enkele kW doen.

Dus volgens mij krijgen we het niet voor elkaar om tv's  te storen ( toch jammer  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## MusicSupport

> Het lijkt me niet dat Agentschap Telecom met scanner gaat rondlopen rond podia. Lijkt me erg veel werk voor erg weinig.
> 
> Het zendvermogen van een mic/ inear setup ligt volgens heel ver ( minimaal factor 100) onder het vermogen van een dergelijke DVB-T mast.
> ik kan zo snel geen vermogen vinden van wireless mic's maar dit lijkt me om max 300 mW oid gaat? terwijl masten enkele kW doen.
> 
> Dus volgens mij krijgen we het niet voor elkaar om tv's te storen ( toch jammer )



Gemiddeld zendvermogen van een handheld of IE transmitter ligt zo tussen de 10 en 20mW en bij de duurdere systemen mag dit in NL geboost worden tot max 49,9mW

----------


## NesCio01

> Dus volgens mij krijgen we het niet voor elkaar om tv's  te storen ( toch jammer )



Kan het dan zo zijn dat die mast het vermogen van de transmitter
overruled en het signaal compleet wegdrukt?

Leuk als dat signaal tijdens de soundcheck er niet was en tijdens
de performance wel?

grtz

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Kan het dan zo zijn dat die mast het vermogen van de transmitter
> overruled en het signaal compleet wegdrukt?
> 
> *Leuk als dat signaal tijdens de soundcheck er niet was en tijdens
> de performance wel?*...



Of nog leuker..... Tijdens de soundcheck wel en op het moment supreme niet!
Dan sta je leuk met je mic :Big Grin:

----------


## stamgast

> Kan het dan zo zijn dat die mast het vermogen van de transmitter
> overruled en het signaal compleet wegdrukt?
> 
> Leuk als dat signaal tijdens de soundcheck er niet was en tijdens
> de performance wel?
> 
> grtz



Ik heb wel eens een zenderbak moeten laten omwisselen toen we in Limburg voor een programma zaten. Je hebt op de RF volledige ontvangst en je komst er niet tussen.
Op het mediapark heb ik ook wel een een scan gedaan op de 51/53 band en aan het einde daarvan zag ik ook al een groot blok.
Afgelopen week ENG gedaan (achter een cameraman aan hobbelen met een mixer op je buik) en in diverse plaatsen in het land kon ik óf de één, óf de andere zender niet gebruiken wegens digitenne. (had dus al expres twee zenders uit verschillende banden meegenomen tegen dit soort ongein)
Het is wel degelijk een probleem dat door velen onderschat wordt. Het lijkt me toch sterk dat we straks in studio's MKE-40's aan draad geven aan presentatoren die over de studiovloer vliegen. Ik zie mezelf al zitten met 50 meter xlr op een acht...

----------


## frederic

Weet iemand iets meer van de inperking van het aantal frequenties voor draadloze systemen? 
Naar het schijnt heeft Sennheiser een reeks frequentielicenties gekocht, waardoor andere merken na nieuwjaar deze niet meer mogen gebruiken.

Bovendien zouden de andere frequenties ook verder gelimiteerd worden.

----------


## @lex

Voor zover ik weet is de aangkondigde verkoop van zendfrekwenties door de overheid nog niet van start (over anderhalf jaar?). Het lijkt me daarom ook sterk dat Sennheiser bandbreedte heeft gekocht. Ook lijkt het me sterk dat als er bandbreedte wordt verkocht dat Sennheiser daar genoeg geld voor zou hebben. Het zijn ws. de telecombedrijven en  investeerders die die bandbreedte voor de neus van relatief kleine bedrijven als Sennheiser (maar ook Shure, AKG, etc.etc.) gaan wegkapen.

@lex

----------


## speakertech

> Weet iemand iets meer van de inperking van het aantal frequenties voor draadloze systemen? 
> Naar het schijnt heeft Sennheiser een reeks frequentielicenties gekocht, waardoor andere merken na nieuwjaar deze niet meer mogen gebruiken.
> 
> Bovendien zouden de andere frequenties ook verder gelimiteerd worden.



Er wordt weinig verboden, maar wat erger is, de frequenties worden geheel onbruikbaar voor draadloze micro's. De fabrikanten, theater- en entertainmentwereld maken zich daar ernstige zorgen over. Zij schrijven installaties af, maar kleinere bedrijven en artiesten willen hun apparatuur best wel langer gebruiken.
Het gaat over miljoenen, wat afgeschreven moet worden!
De systemen met maar één frequentie, of met meer, maar te weinig schakelbandbreedte zullen niet kunnen uitwijken en moeten de apparatuur dus afdanken.
Zelf ben ik reeds slachtoffer. Ik gebruik Sennheiser serie 3000 systemen in K41. Dat is in Nederland nog geheel vrij, maar ik woon aan de grens met België en daar is digitenne op K41 in de lucht. Het maakt een systeem totaal onbruikbaar. Catalogusprijs toch 3200 euro per systeem, met dank aan de politiek.
Ik denk dat de audiowereld financieel niet kan opboksen tegen de telecombedrijven. De politiek kan nu lucht verkopen voor heel veel geld!

Speakertech

----------


## vasco

> Naar het schijnt heeft Sennheiser een reeks frequentielicenties gekocht...



Sennheiser heeft helemaal niks gekocht want de veiling moet nog komen. Op deze veiling zullen vooral de grote telecom jongens vooraan staan. De A/V wereld heeft straks het nakijken in de band van 790 tot 862MHz.

Is ook een aardig artikel over van Ruud Bouma



> Maandag 16 november 2009 zat ik bij de bijeekomst over de toekomst  van draadloze apparatuur, gehouden in het Bimhuis te Amsterdam. Deze meeting was georganiseerd door de VPT (Vereniging voor Podium  Technologie).
> 
>  Aanwezige waren zo'n 80 professionals waaronder veel theater en  toneelgroep representatieven, importeurs en dealers van de diverse  merken (Sennheiser , Audio technica, Shure, Micron Lectrosonics Wisycom,  etc), Eric Pierens van Dutchview en slechts 2 freelancers maar dan meer van de  P.A. kant. Van de Broadcast/ film kant waren alleen ondergetekende en Ben Zijlstra  docent audio van de filmacademie. 
> 
> Het pannel dat de meeting voorzat bestond uit:  Bert schaap-        Ministerie van economische zaken Frank Bodewes -     Agentshap telecom Bernard Scyeur-    RF transmission Eric Rutten-    TM Audio Dre Klaasen-    Audio technica Europe Roland Mattijsen-    Audio Electronics Mattijsen 
> 
> Reden van deze meeting is het beleidsvoornemen van het ministerie van  economische zaken om het frequentie gebied van 790MHz tot 862MHz vrij te  maken van alle gebruik en toe te wijzen (veilen) aan de Internationale  Mobiele Telecomunicatie Industrie voor draadloos mobiel breedband  internet. Dit moet uiterlijk 16 juni 2015 rond zijn, maar kan ook eerder  gebeuren. 
> 
> *Schrikt u al*? Dit is het hele gebied waar wij met het grootste deel van al onze zenders nu vrolijk staan te werken. 
> ...

----------


## tarpan

Ik ben een tijdje geleden naar een presentatie van Sennheiser geweest en die hadden toch wel een paar oplossingen voorzien.
(We spreken hier wel over de Belgische markt).

De nieuwe reeksen zullen zowieso voorzien zijn van meerdere frequentiekeuzes (of hoe ze het ook noemden  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

Indien je nu een toestel koopt en binnen x aantal jaar is die niet meer bruikbaar, krijg je naargelang de leeftijd van het toestel een (vrij groot) deel terugbetaald.

In België blijft de ISM 1,2 en 3-band wel nog een aantal jaar vrij bruikbaar.

Op hun website kan je ook continu alle beschikbare frequenties raadplegen, en dit wordt ook regelmatig ge-update.

Er was ook één of andere smartphone-applicatie waarmee je ter plaatse de beschikbare banden kan raadplegen.

't Zit allemal een beetje ver in het geheugen, dus niet schieten als ik er een ietsie-pietsie naast zit... :Embarrassment:

----------


## RvM

> Er wordt weinig verboden, maar wat erger is, de frequenties worden geheel onbruikbaar voor draadloze micro's. De fabrikanten, theater- en entertainmentwereld maken zich daar ernstige zorgen over. Zij schrijven installaties af, maar kleinere bedrijven en artiesten willen hun apparatuur best wel langer gebruiken.
> Het gaat over miljoenen, wat afgeschreven moet worden!
> De systemen met maar één frequentie, of met meer, maar te weinig schakelbandbreedte zullen niet kunnen uitwijken en moeten de apparatuur dus afdanken.
> Zelf ben ik reeds slachtoffer. Ik gebruik Sennheiser serie 3000 systemen in K41. Dat is in Nederland nog geheel vrij, maar ik woon aan de grens met België en daar is digitenne op K41 in de lucht. Het maakt een systeem totaal onbruikbaar. Catalogusprijs toch 3200 euro per systeem, met dank aan de politiek.
> Ik denk dat de audiowereld financieel niet kan opboksen tegen de telecombedrijven. De politiek kan nu lucht verkopen voor heel veel geld!
> 
> Speakertech



Kleine aanvulling, in het wetsvoorstel wat momenteel in de tweede kamer ligt om af gehamerd te worden, wordt wel degelijk gesproken over een verbod op het gebruik van de freq's boven de 790 MHz voor allen die er niet rechtmatig recht op hebben.

----------


## @lex

> De nieuwe reeksen zullen zowieso voorzien zijn van meerdere frequentiekeuzes (of hoe ze het ook noemden ).



Een zender/ontvanger heeft één enkel bereik van enkele aaneensluitende TV kanalen (niet meerdere ranges dus). De breedte van de range en de plaatsing hiervan bepalen of een zender wel of geen storing zal ondervinden. Ombouwen van bv Sennheiser naar andere range is kostbaar maar mogelijk.





> Indien je nu een toestel koopt en binnen x aantal jaar is die niet meer bruikbaar, krijg je naargelang de leeftijd van het toestel een (vrij groot) deel terugbetaald.



Lijkt me heel sterk. ALs het namelijk echt tegenzit zal Sennheiser met een terugneemactie enorme verliezen moeten slikken: het gaat om zeer grote aantallen, zeker nu die markt heel erg in beweging begint te komen door dit probleem.





> In België blijft de ISM 1,2 en 3-band wel nog een aantal jaar vrij bruikbaar.



Kan je vertellen wat dit precies inhoud? Heb er hier in NL nog niet van gehoord.

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

> Lijkt me heel sterk. ALs het namelijk echt tegenzit zal Sennheiser met een terugneemactie enorme verliezen moeten slikken: het gaat om zeer grote aantallen, zeker nu die markt heel erg in beweging begint te komen door dit probleem.



mm.. denk dat de upgrade kitjes ineens erg duur worden. 
Sennheiser heeft al langer het voordeel dat er achteraf een band gekozen kan worden door een printje te verwisselen. In Nederland vaak de "D" band ( 798 tm 822 MHz) , maar ook de 518-550, de 630-662, de 740-772. en de 838-870 zijn standaard banden..


printjes swappen, en ze worden amerikaans, duits, japans en australisch.

----------


## @lex

> mm.. denk dat de upgrade kitjes ineens erg duur worden. 
> Sennheiser heeft al langer het voordeel dat er achteraf een band gekozen kan worden door een printje te verwisselen. In Nederland vaak de "D" band ( 798 tm 822 MHz) , maar ook de 518-550, de 630-662, de 740-772. en de 838-870 zijn standaard banden..
> 
> 
> printjes swappen, en ze worden amerikaans, duits, japans en australisch.



Het is de vraag of zij deze vraag in het begin aankunnen. Gek genoeg denken overigens een heleboel mensen dat zenders in bijvoorbeeld TV kanaal 31 oude zenders zijn. Heb net een set verkocht die lastig verkoopbaar was omdat het 31 was. 'Ik wil nieuwere zenders' was een veel gehoorde kreet. Als iedereen de komende tijd gewoon in 60-65 blijft kopen kan Sennheiser het idd erg druk krijgen.

@lex

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik zie mezelf al zitten met 50 meter xlr op een acht...



Net als vroegâh met Chiel Montagne, Fred Oster en Mies Bouwman...  :Smile:

----------


## tarpan

> Kan je vertellen wat dit precies inhoud? Heb er hier in NL nog niet van gehoord.
> 
> @lex



respectievelijk 863.100 , 864.375 en 864.850 MHz 

...intussen ff beter bekeken en dit zijn vaste kanalen...in de D-band dus  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Hansound

Wie weet er welke zenders (welke frequentie)  je nu veilig kunt kopen ?
Ik huur wekelijks een setje in en dat word nu wel erg duur tov kopen, :Cool:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Hier gevonden: [FONT=&quot]Tijdperk draadloze microfoons ten einde? - Videomontageforum.nl

[/FONT]



> *[FONT=&quot]Sennheiser geeft het advies om alleen nog zenders in het B-Blok te kopen (626-668 MHz). Dit zou in ieder geval voor de komende jaren een storingsvrije werking moeten garanderen.[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]Overigens worden alle nieuwe Sennheiser G3 series in Nederland nu ook in het B-Blok uitgeleverd, in tegenstelling tot de G2 series die standaard in het D-Blok worden verkocht.[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]Het B-Blok zal wel met de digitale televisie gedeeld moeten worden, maar geeft volgens Sennheiser toch een landelijke (storingsvrije) dekking.[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]Hiermee lijkt er in ieder geval een oplossing te zijn voor mensen die een nieuw systeem willen aanschaffen.[/FONT]*



Groet, Rob.

----------


## darco

heb me vanwege deze problematiek twee setjes van line6 aangeschaft, bevallen me best Wireless Microphone | XD-V Digital Wireless Microphone | Line 6

----------


## NesCio01

Snap alleen niet zo goed, dat als je dan toch
een miljoen of 10 tot 100 uit te geven hebt,
dat je dat dan bewust en alleen in kanaal 63 wilt
doen. Apple kan toch ook naar +1800?

mm, soms is beter niet alles te (willen) snappen..

grtz

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hier gevonden: [FONT=&quot]Tijdperk draadloze microfoons ten einde? - Videomontageforum.nl
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Groet, Rob.



Niks nieuws onder de zon; deze adviezen gelden natuurlijk al jaren. Je kunt je ook verdiepen in het radio spectrum VHF/UHF in NL en de regelgeving daaromheen en je weet precies hoe het er voor staat.

B-Band kan bij Sennheiser handig zijn. Net als A en C (of G) band. Dit is afhankelijk van welke provincie in NL je woont en waar je het meest commercieel actief bent. Digitale TV en storingsbronnen verschillen in Nederland per plek van frequentie.

Shure heeft wat nieuwe digitale projecten op de markt gezet. PGX is nu in de 900Mhz band digitaal leverbaar. Als ik het goed begrijp werkt dit hetzelfde als de eerder genoemde Line6 setjes. Gewoon de audio omzetten naar 0tjes en 1tjes en draadloos oversturen zonder compending.
Shure Axient is ook een leuke ontwikkeling trouwens!

----------


## cobi

> heb me vanwege deze problematiek twee setjes van line6 aangeschaft, bevallen me best Wireless Microphone | XD-V Digital Wireless Microphone | Line 6



Werkt dat goed? Mooie techniek, maar heb je geen last van latency?

----------


## darco

Werkt zalig eenvoudig en tot op heden nergens geen problemen gehad.
Geen storingen gehad tot nu toe, geen enkel probleem tot nu toe.(heb ze nu 5maanden)

Alleen de bijgeleverde batterijen zijn rotzooi en te vermijden bij een optreden, heb ze enkel tijdens repetitie gebruikt en hadden een korte levensduur.

----------


## av-techniek

ik heb op de beurs gesproken bij sennheiser en shure deze geven aan dat er nog geen oplossing is voor de freq. de band die ze nu verkopen de is in de nederland al in gebruik voor dbv-t (zie lijstje van shure http://www.shure.nl/dms/nl/documents...etherlands.pdf )
ze geven aan dat de set door heel nederland kan blijven gebruiken alleen dat je last kan hebben van interfentie van de dvb-t. het wordt een probleem als je meer als 12 zenders in de lucht wil hebben dan wordt het moeilijker. bij de duurdere versie heb je meer stappen tussen in de Mhz. dus daarmee kan het makelijker. in de 780-822 worden de freq weggeven aan dvb-h mobile tv en mobile internet dus je kan je set nog wel blijven gebruiken maar je moet wel de gaten opzoeken in de band in tussen de 810 en 822 is nog steeds een militare band. het lijkt me niet dat ze deze gaan veilen. maar ja het is de regering. het blijft gokken wat ze gaan doen.

o ja bijde merken hebben me vertel uit te kijken naar de music messe.....

----------


## MusicSupport

> ik heb op de beurs gesproken bij sennheiser en shure deze geven aan dat er nog geen oplossing is voor de freq. de band die ze nu verkopen de is in de nederland al in gebruik voor dbv-t (zie lijstje van shure http://www.shure.nl/dms/nl/documents...etherlands.pdf )
> ze geven aan dat de set door heel nederland kan blijven gebruiken alleen dat je last kan hebben van interfentie van de dvb-t. het wordt een probleem als je meer als 12 zenders in de lucht wil hebben dan wordt het moeilijker. bij de duurdere versie heb je meer stappen tussen in de Mhz. dus daarmee kan het makelijker. in de 780-822 worden de freq weggeven aan dvb-h mobile tv en mobile internet dus je kan je set nog wel blijven gebruiken maar je moet wel de gaten opzoeken in de band in tussen de 810 en 822 is nog steeds een militare band. het lijkt me niet dat ze deze gaan veilen. maar ja het is de regering. het blijft gokken wat ze gaan doen.
> 
> o ja bijde merken hebben me vertel uit te kijken naar de music messe.....



Ondanks dat ik jouw website heb bezocht kan ik niet echt zien wie je bent en wat je doet. Echter mijn voornaamste verzoek is om een poging te doen deze brei van Nederlandse woorden met behulp hoofdletters, punten, komma's tot een leesbaar verhaal om te zetten. Daarnaast zou het oppoetsen van de meest voorkomende spelfouten ook fijn zijn; niemand is feilloos!

Daarnaast werpt de inhoud van deze brei geen nieuw licht op de zaak en zit er hele hoop verwarrende niet toedoende informatie tussen. De professionals weten met behulp van de beschikbare frequentieschema's en tabellen makkelijk voldoende zenders in de lucht te houden.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik heb op de beurs gesproken met Sennheiser en Shure. Deze geven aan dat er nog geen oplossing is voor de freq. band die ze nu verkopen. 
> 
> Het is in Nederland al namelijk in gebruik voor _dbv-t._ 
> (zie lijstje van shure http://www.shure.nl/dms/nl/documents...etherlands.pdf)
> 
> Ze geven aan dat je de set door heel nederland kan blijven gebruiken. Alleen dat je last kan hebben van interfentie van _dvb-t._
> 
> Het wordt een probleem als je meer dan 12 zenders in de lucht wil hebben. Dan wordt het moeilijker. 
> 
> ...



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik vraag me af hoe serieus we dit bericht, zoals bovenstaand, kunnen nemen. Overigens leest de quote van mij een stuk makkelijker dan het originele bericht. Jongens kom er maar in.......?

----------


## shure-fan

> o ja bijde merken hebben me vertel uit te kijken naar de music messe.....




shure zal daar waarschijnlijk de Axient  gaan introduceren

----------


## av-techniek

Beide heren.

Het klopt ik ben nieuw op dit forum voor het posten want ik lees normaal alleen.
Mijn nederlands is niet mijn beste kant, maar in tegen ben beter op het technische vlak.
ik loop al wat jaren mee, dus je kan dit oppakken als je zelf wilt.
maar we wachten wel de volgende beurs af

----------


## SPS

> Beide heren.
> 
> Het klopt ik ben nieuw op dit forum voor het posten want ik lees normaal alleen.
> Mijn nederlands is niet mijn beste kant, maar in tegen ben beter op het technische vlak.
> ik loop al wat jaren mee, dus je kan dit oppakken als je zelf wilt.
> maar we wachten wel de volgende beurs af



 
Stel je eens netjes voor, zou ik zeggen.
Je bent nu net zo'n onbeschreven blad als je website :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Waarom heb je bijvoorbeeld moeite met het Nederlands?
En waar baseer je je professionaliteit cq kennis en ervaring op?

Een BTW en Raborekeningnummer is leuk, maar uitsluitend dát zou mij niet echt over de streep trekken om zaken met je te doen :EEK!: 

Paul

----------


## MusicSupport

> shure zal daar waarschijnlijk de Axient  gaan introduceren



Axient is toch al op de NAMM geintroduceerd. (Net als de PSM1000)

Ik denk dat beide merken (Shure en Sennheiser)(of een van de twee) met een professionele digitale lijn komen die gebruik gaat maken van het 900Mhz spectrum of wellicht zelfs het 2.4Ghz spectrum. Of wellicht een ultrabreedbandig apparaat. Ze maken ze bij Shure al 260Mhz breed!

----------


## noot

Ik denk dat er een hoop mensen niet op ISE in Amsterdam zijn geweest, want daar was het Shure Axient systeem al te zien en werd het gedomnstreerd.
Ik zelf vond dat Shure goed had nagedacht op wat er momenteel in de markt gebeurd qua zendtechnieken en welke problemen je nu of in de toekomst tegen aan kunt lopen.
Het idee berust op het feit dat als je zender wordt weggedrukt door eenzelfde frequentie (interferentie) er meteen automatisch of handmatig kan worden overgeschakeld kan worden op een andere frequentie. Of dit de problemen met de beperking van de frequenties die beschikbaar zijn oplossen is nog maar de vraag. Ook is het mogelijk om de microfoon gelijtijdig op 2 verschillende frequenties uit te laten zenden.
Hiernaast is het ook mogelijk om voor de ontvangers een soort zone te creeren alwaar de ontvanger alleen naar kijkt. Dit is mooi voor festivals met meerder podia.
Verder kun je ook nog eens op afstand gain op een mic gaan regelen en nog wat mooie dingen.
Afijn.... probeer het spul zelf een keer uit of check een demo.

Verder heb ik weinig zicht gekregen op hoe Sennheiser hiermee straks om zal gaan. 

Want het gaat niet alleen om de beperking van de frequentiebanden, maar ook om nog meer stoorzenders die bv uit een Whitebox o.i.d. gaan komen.
In ieder geval (correct me if I'm wrong) wordt het geen uitbreiding naar het 900Mhz spectrum.

----------


## peterwagner

Het klopt wat noot zegt. 
Het audio signaal van de Axient is volledig analoog en het data signaal is digitaal. Er is ook geen uitbreiding naar de 900Mhz-band.

----------


## vasco

> Stel je eens netjes voor, zou ik zeggen.
> Je bent nu net zo'n onbeschreven blad als je website
> Waarom heb je bijvoorbeeld moeite met het Nederlands?
> En waar baseer je je professionaliteit cq kennis en ervaring op?
> 
> Een BTW en Raborekeningnummer is leuk, maar uitsluitend dát zou mij niet echt over de streep trekken om zaken met je te doen
> 
> Paul



Nee, o.a. goed Nederlands zal zeker bijdrage zodat ik niet ga denken te maken kunnen hebben met een oplichter (zie bijvoorbeeld de via Google translate valse bankberichten). Er zijn tegenwoordig op een computer genoeg mogelijkheden om de spelling en grammatica te controleren.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Shure | Axient Wireless Microphone Systems | Home page

Staat het hele verhaal uitgelegd inclusief filmpjes. Er zijn zeker een aantal interessante ontwikkelingen!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## MusicSupport

Veiling frequenties mobiel internet in 2012 | nu.nl/internet | Het laatste nieuws het eerst op nu.nl

De hufters in Den Haag. Naast het gebrek aan compensatie voor de beroepsgroep (terwijl ze miljarden opstrijken) ook nog eens een vervroegde veiling waardoor we helemaal snel om zullen moeten.

(Als het definitief wordt)

----------


## stamgast

Een collega van me zit in het bestuur van de belangenvereniging voor draadloze audioverbindingen: PMSE - Programme Making & Special Events

----------


## showband

De website van de belangenvereniging voor draadloze audioverbindingen: PMSE staat ineens als aanvalssite bij de internet-servers te boek. 

Toevallig zijn dat ook allemaal bedrijven die op de frequenties azen... Nogal complottheorie oproepende zaak.  :Cool:

----------


## Stoney3K

> De website van de belangenvereniging voor draadloze audioverbindingen: PMSE staat ineens als aanvalssite bij de internet-servers te boek.



Niet zo zeer een complottheorie denk ik, wel een gevalletje slechte beveiliging waardoor de PMSE website (bv. via SQL-injectie) een hack op zijn dak heeft gehad. Joomla staat bijvoorbeeld ook niet bekend als het meest veilige CMS.

----------


## Gast1401081

Volgens mij is alles beneden de 30mW vrij. 
En aangezien we niet met complete kerncentrales rondlopen onstage zullen de zenders ook wel beneden die 30 mW blijven. 
Conclusie : storm in een glas water.

----------


## nolsmit

Ik vind het een kwalijke zaak,
Voordat sennheiser drie jaar geleden de g3 series uitbracht hadden ze g2 in de d band
Ik ben er van overtuigd dat vele g2 sets nog als oude voorraad nieuw verkocht zijn in aanbiedingen door de internerverkopers in de d band

Nu wil men deze band wegnemen zodat al die sets illegaal worden.
Deze sets zijn in nederland gekocht en dus toegelaten toen anders kwamen ze de grens niet over.
Ik vind dat er een regeling moet komen met een tegemoetkoming in de kosten 
Voor de aanschaf van nieuwe sets 
Of op zijn minst een premie van de staat voor het inruilen van je duur gekochte sets.

----------


## Blacknoise

> Ik vind het een kwalijke zaak,
> Voordat sennheiser drie jaar geleden de g3 series uitbracht hadden ze g2 in de d band
> Ik ben er van overtuigd dat vele g2 sets nog als oude voorraad nieuw verkocht zijn in aanbiedingen door de internerverkopers in de d band
> 
> Nu wil men deze band wegnemen zodat al die sets illegaal worden.
> Deze sets zijn in nederland gekocht en dus toegelaten toen anders kwamen ze de grens niet over.
> Ik vind dat er een regeling moet komen met een tegemoetkoming in de kosten 
> Voor de aanschaf van nieuwe sets 
> Of op zijn minst een premie van de staat voor het inruilen van je duur gekochte sets.



Het spijt me zeer, maar dat is dan echt mosterd na de maaltijd, dat er wat met de frequenties ging gebeuren was al veel langer bekend. Alleen was het nog niet definitief om welke frequenties het zou gaan en wanneer het ging gebeuren. 
Ook een tegemoetkoming kan je hoogst waarschijnlijk wel op je buik schrijven. De reden is vrij eenvoudig, enkele jaren geleden is het toen geldende vergunningstelsel afgeschaft (daar was toen iedereen blij om) hierdoor zijn al onze rechten verdampt. Officieel worden de draadloze gebruikers in Nederland door de overheid gedoogd als secundair gebruiker. Met andere woorden, we hebben nergens recht op en mogen blij zijn dat we onze zenders mogen gebruiken.

Het staat ons vrij om zelf mee te bieden in de frequentieveiling al moet je wel een zeer grote portemonnee hebben, zo uit mijn hoofd wordt er per 10 MHz vanaf 35 miljoen gestart met de biedingen, kortom weinig kans van slagen.

Het enige wat we kunnen hopen is dat de PMSE het voor elkaar krijgt dat we een aantal vrije TV banden krijgen om te mogen gebruiken. Maar dit zal ten alle tijden onder de 790 MHz zijn. Kortom lid worden van die club zodat hun achterban steeds groter zal worden. 

Groet Blacknoise

----------


## stamgast

Tja, het kiezen van nieuwe zenders hangt nu ook af van dynamische frequentiegebieden (hoewel klank voor ons nog steeds het belangrijkste is)

----------


## MusicSupport

Sennheiser gaat het in de 1800+Mhz band proberen? Ik las een mailtje van ProAudioShop.nl met daarin een vooraankondiging...?
Aparte keus; dacht dat GSM daar ook actief is?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Sennheiser gaat het in de 1800+Mhz band proberen? Ik las een mailtje van ProAudioShop.nl met daarin een vooraankondiging...?
> Aparte keus; dacht dat GSM daar ook actief is?



Het voordeel van de microgolf-band (1800-2,4G) is dat je daar redelijk makkelijk spread-spectrum uit kan zenden. In plaats van een ouderwetse draaggolf met het audio-signaal eroverheen wordt het dan een ultrabreedbandige uitzending die het vermogen 'uitsmeert' over de hele band. Waarschijnlijk digitale PCM met pariteit zodat fouten (zonder latency) kunnen worden uitgevist.

Zit er nu een stoorzender, zoals een magnetron of een telefoon, doorheen, dan wordt er alleen een beperkt stukje van de informatie in die band weggedrukt. In plaats van een heel kanaal om zeep te helpen zorg je dus hooguit voor een paar bitfouten, die met die pariteits-correctie weer kunnen worden gecorrigeerd en je houdt je signaal over.

FHSS (Frequency Hopping Spread Spectrum) is ook wat door Bluetooth wordt gebruikt en zenders zitten elkaar in principe niet snel in de weg. Op korte termijn denk ik dat er meer naar de 750MHz band geschoven gaat worden.

Zelf wil ik één of twee zenders aan gaan schaffen voor in een tape-rackje, maar ik zit nog even te twijfelen of ik 750MHz UHF gebruik of toch naar VHF ga kijken. Het laatste is alleen (van de gerenommeerde merken) niet meer nieuw te koop.

Als straks alleen de VHF band nog overblijft dan knijpen de fabrikanten in China zich wel in de handjes, want er zijn nog veel goedkope VHF systemen op de markt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RvM

Ik denk niet dat we terug gaan naar de VHF, maar is wel een interessante optie, met de 750MHz frequenties zou ik voorzichtig zijn, er speelt nog een Divident2 op de achtergrond wat eventueel een nadelig effect zou kunnen hebben op zenders in de 700 tot 790 MHz bereik.

Op de site van het ministerie is onlangs gepubliceerd dat men voornemens is kanaal 63 te verplaatsten naar kanaal 39, kortom in de 600MHz, daar zou ik nu mijn zenders in kopen, alle grote leveranciers zijn nu ook overgestapt naar uitleveren in de 600MHz. 

Het nieuwe 1800MHz verhaal is een interessante, in de praktijk gaat het om een stukje van 15MHz (1785 tot 1800MHz, daarboven zit telecom), als je de artikelen en communicatie van Sennheiser zelf goed leest denk ik dat het een goed werkend systeem kan zijn, MAAR zolang je maar zorgt dat er een directe zichtverbinding is tussen zender en ontvanger. Aangezien de telecom weg wil uit de 1800MHz en naar de 800MHz verhuist omdat dat frequentiegebied voor betere verbindingen zorgen, vraag ik me af waarom zou je dan met je zenders naar de 1800MHz willen....

----------


## frederic

Ze gaan toch hou over de brug moeten komen welke zenders/ ontvangers veilig zijn om te kopen.
Want ik denk niet dat veel orgaisaties in staat zijn elk jaar hun draadloze microfonen te vernieuwen.

----------


## stamgast

Inmiddels worden er in regio Den Haag regelmatig onaangekondigd DVB-T-tests gedaan op kanaal 67, (838-846 MHz), waar wij nog een zenderbak van hebben. Vanaf 1 januari 2013 mag men vanaf kanaal 62 permanent gaan uitzenden.
Betekent dus dat je goed moet kijken welke freq je koopt, anders ben je over een paar jaar geflurkt.

----------


## outvorst

Even een vraagje aan de kenners:

Zoals zoveel zit ik ook met een aantal draadloze systemen die in de 800 band werken (SennheiserEW300). Wat ik uit deze thread en uit de PMSE website meen op te kunnen maken, gaat het o.a.over 790 tot 862mhz. Op de systemen die ik gebruik, werk ik met de volgende frequenties: 
863.100, 863.500, 864.275 en 864.900. 

Zouden die na de herverdeling van de frequenties nog gewoon bruikbaar zijn?

Alvast bedankt voor de feedback!

Groeten,

Hans

----------


## MusicSupport

Hoi Hans,

In theorie klopt wat jij zegt. Je kunt deze frequenties blijven gebruiken maar,....

Iedereen die Sennheiser in de E-band heeft of andere standaard systemen die in NL de afgelopen jaren in 863.100 en consorten zijn uitgeleverd komen uiteindelijk allemaal in een spectrum van 3Mhz terecht waarin iedereen zijn systemen in de lucht wilt houden. In de besproken frequenties is de kans op een storing nu al erg groot en straks nog eens een factor 1000 zo groot. En dan overdrijf ik niet. Door de drukte in dat gebied die in de overgangsperiode onstaat (niet iedereen koopt op voorhand nieuw materiaal) zal er een voller spectrum tussen 863 en 866Mhz komen en zal de kans op storing enorm zijn in druk bevolkte gebieden. Daarna zal de drukte weer afnemen doordat mensen niet storingsvrij kunnen werken en naar nieuwe frequentiebanden verhuizen. Aan jou de keus of je met 99% zekerheid wilt werken of met 50%.

----------


## speakertech

Als ik het allemaal eens bekijk, dan is alleen een verbod met zeer strenge handhaving een reden waarom je microfoons niet meer zou kunnen gebruiken. Ik gebruik zelf een aantal micro's die werken in de band 822....846 MHz.
De zenderindeling op de UHF is nahgenoeg bekend, aldus de lijsten het agentschap. Het houdt allleen in, dat ik in zuid NL aan de onderkant van de band moet gaan zitten en in noord NL aan de bovenkant, dus in de buurt van 846MHz. 

Alleen de systemen met één kanaal of te weinig schakelbandbreedte kunnen getroffen worden door de aanwezigheid van digitale uitzendingen.

 Overigens lijkt K41 nog steeds vrij te zijn, maar in de regio waar ik zit werkt in Schoten (België) een zender op 41. Het maakt mijn 3000 sytemen op slag onbruikbaar. Ze hebben weliswaar een schakelbandbreedte van 24MHz, maar bij aanschaf destijds moest je een voorkeur UHF kanaal aangeven en daarin werden 16 (13) frequenties geprogrammeerd, Destijds was dat voor mij K41. Sennheiser kan de zaak voor me om programmeren naar K39. Dat zou dan weer werkbaar zijn. Met de ontvangers en de beltpacks erbij wordt het al met al een kostbare zaak. Overigens blijkt uit de service documentatie dat er een hulpstuk en software beschikbaar is , die beschikbaar gesteld wordt an de "Kunde" de klant dus. Ik kan er evenwel niet aankomen. Wie wel?


Speakertech

----------


## showband

ook een groep die meer op de UHF wil.
UHF passive tag gebruikers. Oftewel de supermarkten en warenhuizen.

En eentje met diepe zakken. Makkelijk in staat een band op te kopen of via lobby vrij te krijgen.
(dit is een miljardenindustrie! walmart is de grootste firma in headcount ter wereld!)


UHF is de frequency die Wal-Mart heft gekozen.
Europese tags zitten typisch op +/- 868MHz, de US rond 915MHz enz. China en enkele anderen gebruiken wel een kleine bandbreedte maar hebben daar grote problemen bij. RFID label antennes doen het normal gesproken niet goed op alle frequenties.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio-f...identification


best een groep om in de gaten te houden. Als elke winkel iets steviger gaat scannen dan zullen er hele gebieden over een brede band geraakt worden.
Denk aan een theater tegen een winkelcentrum aan.

Iemand al ervaring met verstoringen door TAG readers hun draaggolven?

----------


## mikey74

Dus als ik het allemaal goed begrijp!
Kun je voor nu best een setje kopen op de VHF!!

Mike.

----------


## stamgast

Nee, je kunt het beste een setje kopen in de 39- t/m 41-band. 614 – 638 MHz. bron

----------


## mikey74

@ Stamgast Ik had de site van de PMSE en van de agentschap telecom ook door gelezen.
Echter ik zal mij wat verder doen uitleggen,
Dat ik nu ook aan het kijken/speuren ben voor een leuk setje.
En dat is zeker niet bedoeld voor zoals voor jullie velen professioneel gebruik.
Maar voor de aantal feesten hier bij ons, waar ik nu een beetje het geluid voor verzorgt.
Aangezien er voor mij best leuke setjes te koop zijn (in een leuke prijs klasse voor mij)
Maar die dus allemaal op een kanaal/frequentie zitten die dus binnen nu en een korte tijd ''nutteloos'' worden.
En er zijn ''nog steeds'' setje te koop die dus op de VHF band opereren wat mij voor nu een ''veilige'' alternatief zou zijn!
Ga ik nu kijken voor een set die nu in de frequentie 614-638 opereren  dan kom je nu alleen nog de twee beste merken uit, tegen waar ook natuurlijk een leuk prijs kaartje aanhangt. 

mike

----------


## NesCio01

Kan momenteel weinig vinden,
maar volgens mij was er vandaag een zenderveiling?


Start Multiband frequentieveiling: 31 oktober 10.00 uur

Op woensdag 31 oktober a.s. om 10.00 uur start de Multiband frequentieveiling. 
Vijf marktpartijen proberen via deze veiling een vergunning te krijgen waarmee zij 
de komende jaren mobiele telecommunicatiediensten aan kunnen bieden, zoals 
mobiele telefonie en mobiel internet. De veiling vindt plaats via internet en zal naar 
verwachting een aantal weken duren.


Peter Spijkerman, directeur-hoofdinspecteur van Agentschap Telecom, is veilingmeester.

bron:


grtz

Nes

----------


## showband

http://nos.nl/artikel/435159-veiling...van-start.html


http://www.rijksoverheid.nl/onderwer...p-vergunningen

http://www.nrc.nl/tech/2012/10/31/ze...uentieveiling/

http://www.pcmweb.nl/nieuws/agentsch...ieveiling.html

http://www.agentschaptelecom.nl/onde...ltibandveiling


*Te veilen vergunningen*           In de Multibandveiling worden de volgende vergunningen geveild:
  6 vergunningen van elk 2x5 MHz (totaal: 2x30 MHz gepaard spectrum) in de 800 MHz band. Daarvan zijn twee vergunningen (totaal: 2x10 MHz gepaard spectrum) exclusief gereserveerd voor nieuwkomers;
7 vergunningen van elk 2x5 MHz (totaal: 2x35 MHz gepaard spectrum) in de 900 MHz band. Daarvan is één vergunning (totaal: 2x5 MHz gepaard spectrum) exclusief gereserveerd voor nieuwkomers;
14 vergunningen van elk 2x5 MHz (totaal: 2x70 MHz gepaard spectrum) in de 1800 MHz band;
2 vergunningen van elk 2x5 MHz (totaal: 2x10 MHz gepaard spectrum) in de 2100 MHz band;
1 vergunning van 1x14,6 MHz (totaal: 1x14,6 MHz ongepaard spectrum) in de 1900 MHz band;
11 vergunningen van elk 1x5 MHz (totaal: 1x55 MHz ongepaard spectrum) in de 2600 MHz band.
  Deze frequentieruimte kan worden gebruikt voor het aanbieden van GSM, UMTS (3G) en de volgende generatie van mobiele technologieën (4G): LTE en LTE Advanced.

----------


## showband

http://www.agentschaptelecom.nl/onde...C6+GHz+veiling
*Uitkomsten 2,6 GHz veiling*De veiling van frequentieruimte voor mobiele breedband-toepassingen in de 2,6 GHz-band is gehouden van 20 april tot en met 26 april 2010.

Tijdens deze veiling konden de deelnemers bieden op vergunningen in de 2,6 GHz band. De veiling heeft geresulteerd in 2 nieuwkomers op de markt: voor mobiele breedbandtoepassingen: Ziggo 4 en Tele2. Het eindresultaat van de veiling is:
*Naam winnaar* 
* Vergunningen voor de frequentieruimte*
*Totaal bedrag   (basisprijs + extra prijs)*
*Uitgegeven na de veiling**

Ziggo 4 B.V.
2510-2530 MHz gepaard met 2630-2650 MHz,
€400.000,- + €609.000,-
4 vergunningen

Tele2 Mobiel B.V
2545-2565 MHz gepaard met 2665-2685 MHz, 2685-2690 MHz (guardband)
€400.000,- + €0,-
2 vergunningen

KPN B.V.
2535-2545 MHz gepaard met 2655-2665 MHz,
€200.000,- + €709.000,-
2 vergunningen

Vodafone Libertel B.V.
2500-2510 MHz gepaard met 2620-2630 MHz,
€200.000,- + €0,-
2 vergunningen

T-Mobile Netherlands B.V.
2530-2535 MHz gepaard met 2650-2655 MHz,
€100.000,- + €9.000,-
1 vergunning


* De huidige vergunninghouders en vergunningen in de frequentieband 2500-2690 MHz kunt u raadplegen in het Nationaal Frequentie Register.


zeer nuttige link:
http://www.agentschaptelecom.nl/onderwerpen
https://zoek.officielebekendmakingen.nl/dossier/24095

----------


## NesCio01

> *Uitkomsten 2,6 GHz veiling*




De veiling van frequentieruimte voor mobiele breedband-toepassingen in de 
2,6 GHz-band is gehouden van 20 april tot en met 26 april *2010*.

2012
"De veiling vindt plaats via internet en zal naar 
verwachting een aantal weken duren." 

grtz

Nes

----------


## vasco

Hoorde net in het nieuws dat de frequentieveiling miljarden heeft opgebracht voor de staatskas. Biedingen per frequentie liepen al in de miljarden waarbij Agentschap Telecom niet wil reageren op het nieuws. Waarschijnlijk wordt  de uitslag van de veiling vanmiddag nabeurs officieel bekend gemaakt.

----------


## SPS

3,8 miljard is het dus geworden. En geen regelingetje voor de D band gebruikers kan er van af. Boehoe...

Zullen dus de komende tijd heel wat verhuurdertjes, semiprof gebruikertjes, kerken, jeugdhonken, sportverenigingen enz enz flink in de buidel moeten tasten! En dat in crisistijd. t'is fraai hoor!

Heb ik toch nog 2x SM58 VHF dingetjes staan die het goed doen. Kijken of ik daar m'n pensioen mee haal. Rest maar huren of de heel goedkope kant op.

Paul

----------


## speakertech

> 3,8 miljard is het dus geworden. En geen regelingetje voor de D band gebruikers kan er van af. Boehoe...
> 
> Zullen dus de komende tijd heel wat verhuurdertjes, semiprof gebruikertjes, kerken, jeugdhonken, sportverenigingen enz enz flink in de buidel moeten tasten! En dat in crisistijd. t'is fraai hoor!
> 
> Heb ik toch nog 2x SM58 VHF dingetjes staan die het goed doen. Kijken of ik daar m'n pensioen mee haal. Rest maar huren of de heel goedkope kant op.
> 
> Paul



De euforie is groot, voor de onverwacht grote opbrengst. Dat er grote groepen zijn, die voor miljoenen in de kliko kunnen knikkeren, geen enkel oog.
Plukken van de burger is het enige doel van DenHaag

Speakertech

----------


## Blacknoise

> De euforie is groot, voor de onverwacht grote opbrengst. Dat er grote groepen zijn, die voor miljoenen in de kliko kunnen knikkeren, geen enkel oog.
> Plukken van de burger is het enige doel van DenHaag
> 
> Speakertech



Hoe vervelend ook, maar nu gaan wijzen met een vingertje is niet terecht. 
Toen een aantal jaar geleden de zendregistratie inclusief vergunning werd afgeschaft waren de meeste draadloze gebruikers meer dan blij dat die bureaucratie over was. Slechts een enkeling besefte toen al dat het wel eens heel slecht voor onze branche zou kunnen gaan uitpakken en zie vandaag het resultaat. De frequenties verkocht en de zenders in de prullenbak, het is zeer spijtig maar het vingertje zouden we echt naar onszelf moeten wijzen, hier lering uit halen en een serieuze branchevereniging oprichten waar elke gebruiker lid van wordt. Want wees eerlijk wie betaald er nu lidmaatschap aan de PMSE??? 
En het "plukken" van Den Haag valt in deze situatie mee, er staat immers in de door Agentschap Telekom opgestelde stukken dat wij als draadloze audio zender gebruikers *GEDOOGD* worden, kortom wij hadden al nergens recht op (omdat we nergens voor betalen) en mochten onze gang gaan op de voorwaarde dat wij niemand anders tot last zouden zijn.

En dat zo meteen de zenders de kliko in kunnen, wees nu eens eerlijk, we weten toch al jaren dat dit zou gaan gebeuren. Nu de tranen laten vloeien is begrijpelijk maar mijn inziens niet terecht.

Blacknoise

----------


## freek

> Hoe vervelend ook, maar nu gaan wijzen met een vingertje is niet terecht. 
> Toen een aantal jaar geleden de zendregistratie inclusief vergunning werd afgeschaft waren de meeste draadloze gebruikers meer dan blij dat die bureaucratie over was. Slechts een enkeling besefte toen al dat het wel eens heel slecht voor onze branche zou kunnen gaan uitpakken en zie vandaag het resultaat. De frequenties verkocht en de zenders in de prullenbak, het is zeer spijtig maar het vingertje zouden we echt naar onszelf moeten wijzen, hier lering uit halen en een serieuze branchevereniging oprichten waar elke gebruiker lid van wordt. Want wees eerlijk wie betaald er nu lidmaatschap aan de PMSE??? 
> En het "plukken" van Den Haag valt in deze situatie mee, er staat immers in de door Agentschap Telekom opgestelde stukken dat wij als draadloze audio zender gebruikers *GEDOOGD* worden, kortom wij hadden al nergens recht op (omdat we nergens voor betalen) en mochten onze gang gaan op de voorwaarde dat wij niemand anders tot last zouden zijn.
> 
> En dat zo meteen de zenders de kliko in kunnen, wees nu eens eerlijk, we weten toch al jaren dat dit zou gaan gebeuren. Nu de tranen laten vloeien is begrijpelijk maar mijn inziens niet terecht.
> 
> Blacknoise



Wat een goed onderbouwde tekst van blacknoise. De spijker op zijn kop en zeker helder uiteen gezet. Ik vind het heel vervelend voor al mijn mede ondernemers dat je spullen waardeloos zijn geworden (of zeer spoedig gaan worden), maar alleen wijzen naar Den Haag en jezelf zielig vinden is niet helemaal eerlijk. Maar dat is slechts mijn mening.

----------


## NesCio01

Ter aanvulling van Blacknoise:
Er is nu verkocht, het gebruiksgenot volgt pas later.
Verder blijven een paar frequentieranges vrij voor o.a.
ons. Weliswaar voor een bepaalde tijd, waarbij rekening is
gehouden met de afschrijvingstermijn van de gear.

Het is en blijft natuurlijk zuur, als je nietsvermoedend een 
set hebt gekocht en de frequentie gaat er tzt uit.

Over een branchevereniging: Als Joop en de gehele theaterwereld
geen vuist kunnen maken (tegen 3,8 mljrd), dan gaat onze vak-
vereniging dat ook niet voor elkaar boxen (daar heb je wel 2 vuisten
voor nodig  :Smile: )

grtz

Nes

----------


## Paul10

Buiten dat het natuurlijk heel vervelend is dat bepaalde frequenties verdwijnen, zou het probleem veel minder groot(irritant) zijn als de "zender fabrikanten" iets meer mee zouden werken met de mogelijkheid om zenders om te bouwen,(wat in een hoop gevallen echt niet moeilijk is, maar volgens fabrikanten economisch niet interessant)  in plaats van in hun handen vrijven met de staat over het toekomstige binnen stromende geld. 

Ik heb dit al twee keer meegemaakt, Ik heb nu wederom de nodige maatregellen getroffen, jammer dat ik de oude zender niet meer heb;-)

----------


## mrVazil

Is er al iemand die een overzicht gemaakt heeft van welke banden in nederland en belgië legaal zijn?

----------


## jakkes72

*Beschikbare frequentieruimte* In de regeling “Regeling gebruik frequentieruimte zonder vergunning 2008” worden nieuwe frequenties opgenomen waarin draadloze microfoons straks ook zijn toegestaan. Het nieuwe domein voor draadloze microfoons wordt daardoor:
  470-556 MHz 
558-564 MHz* 
566-572 MHz* 
574-580 MHz* 
582-588 MHz* 
590-596 MHz* 
598-604 MHz* 
614-637 MHz 
637-638 MHz* 
638-701 MHz 
701-702 MHz* 
702-791 MHz 
791-823 MHz** 
823-832 MHz 
832-862 MHz**


* Na opname in de regeling “Regeling gebruik frequentieruimte zonder vergunning 2008”
  ** tot 1 januari 2016



Zie 
http://www.agentschaptelecom.nl/onde...ofoons/landing

----------


## speakertech

> Hoe vervelend ook, maar nu gaan wijzen met een vingertje is niet terecht. 
> Toen een aantal jaar geleden de zendregistratie inclusief vergunning werd afgeschaft waren de meeste draadloze gebruikers meer dan blij dat die bureaucratie over was. Slechts een enkeling besefte toen al dat het wel eens heel slecht voor onze branche zou kunnen gaan uitpakken en zie vandaag het resultaat. De frequenties verkocht en de zenders in de prullenbak, het is zeer spijtig maar het vingertje zouden we echt naar onszelf moeten wijzen, hier lering uit halen en een serieuze branchevereniging oprichten waar elke gebruiker lid van wordt. Want wees eerlijk wie betaald er nu lidmaatschap aan de PMSE??? 
> En het "plukken" van Den Haag valt in deze situatie mee, er staat immers in de door Agentschap Telekom opgestelde stukken dat wij als draadloze audio zender gebruikers *GEDOOGD* worden, kortom wij hadden al nergens recht op (omdat we nergens voor betalen) en mochten onze gang gaan op de voorwaarde dat wij niemand anders tot last zouden zijn.
> 
> En dat zo meteen de zenders de kliko in kunnen, wees nu eens eerlijk, we weten toch al jaren dat dit zou gaan gebeuren. Nu de tranen laten vloeien is begrijpelijk maar mijn inziens niet terecht.
> 
> Blacknoise



Laten we vooropstellen, dat we op de keuze van de politiek geen enkele invloed hebben. Het afschaffen van de vergunningplicht was wel aardig, maar ook met vergunning zou je de klos zijn. Er wordt geredeneerd als volgt:
We geven geen nieuwe vergunningen meer uit. Wat er is kan nog een aantal jaren gebruikt worden. Na die jaren is het afgeschreven en is er geen probleem meer. Dat afschrijven is voor de pro gebruiker een normale zaak, maar al die anderen, gebruiken het materiaal, totdat het niet meer (goed) werkt. Er is geen enkele wet die dat verbiedt.
Overigens heeft het vele jaren geduurd, eer de te veilen frequenties bekend waren. Alleen de mensen die al die jaren gewacht hebben,hebben nu geen probleem. Had je dan als bedrijf of artiest al die jaren moeten wachten?
Zelfs de fabrikanten wisten niet waar het heen zou gaan.

Maar ook de mensen die volgens de adviezen netjes wat gekocht hebben voor K63 ,staan zonder meer in de kou.

PMSE heeft goed werk verricht, maar als deelnemer aan het politieke debat toch te klein denk ik.
Dat elke bezitter van een draadloze microfoon meebetaalt aan de PMSE, is volgens mij een utopie.

Door het niet uitgeven van vergunningen, weet de overheid ook niet wat er in het land speelt en als je iets niet weet, is er ook geen probleem.

Nu het veilingbedrag zoveel hoger is uitgevallen, zou de overheid de gedupeerden een beetje kunnen compenseren, door het introduceren van een soort inruilpremie. Hoe dat in de praktijk zou moeten worden uitgevoerd, is een vraag voor de financieel deskundigen. Bij de omschakeling op aardgas in vroeger tijden speelde er ook zoiets.
De extra miljarden, gaan in de schatkist, maar worden uiteindelijk weer opgebracht door de burgers. Ik denk dat die laatsten er helaas weinig van gaan merken.

Het plukken van Den Haag kun je niet ontkennen. Dat zou nog niet het ergste zijn ook, als de geplukte bedragen maar gebruikt worden waarvoor ze zijn opgehaald.
Als het geld van de wegenbelastingbijv. besteed werd aan het verkeer, dan reden we op gouden wegen, helaas besteedt de politiek het liever aan dure hobbies, zoals onrendabele spoorlijnen en nog veel meer moois. Dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de (in)efficientie van de overheid.


Speakertech

----------


## SPS

Kijkend naar de frequentieverdelingen tussen de providers -en dan met name de downstream freq.-, dan zijn die opgedeeld in het gebied van 790 - 822 mhz.

Nu is het zo, dat een Sennh. EW100 G2 afstembaar is van 786 tot 822.
Zou dus zo maar kunnen zijn, dat we van 786-790 voorlopig (tot 2015) de G2-tjes kunnen blijven gebruiken.
Er vallen wel een paar plekken af ivm DAB zenders, maar een groot deel van het land incl randstad zou het kunnen.

Commentaar svp..!?

Paul

----------


## NesCio01

> Nu is het zo, dat een Sennh. EW100 G2 afstembaar is van 786 tot 822.
> Zou dus zo maar kunnen zijn, dat we van 786-790 voorlopig (tot 2015) de G2-tjes kunnen blijven gebruiken.



Dat geldt dan voor alle merken in die frequentie, ook bijvb. de G3 van Sennh, in de D-band
dan weliswaar.

Check de site van het Ministerie en zie dat er tot sowieso 2015 
nog frequentie gebieden te gebruiken blijven.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Jvst

> Check de site van het Ministerie en zie dat er tot sowieso 2015 
> nog frequentie gebieden te gebruiken blijven.





Bij mijn weten mogen providers al wel testen uitvoeren, en wordt dat ook al uitvoerig gedaan. Met een beetje geluk kan je ze dus nog gebruiken, maar met een beetje pech draaien ze een test terwijl ze in gebruik zijn en zijn al je zenders niet meer te gebruiken.

----------


## renevanh

KPN brengt LTE/4G in sommige delen van de randstad op 4 februari al in de lucht, dat is over 2 weken. In eerste instantie wordt dat gedaan op de... jawel: 800MHz band.

----------


## MusicXtra

Weet iemand wat eigenlijk de sanctie is op gebruik van wireless apparatuur dat niet meer gebruikt mag worden?

----------


## NesCio01

> Weet iemand wat eigenlijk de sanctie is op gebruik van wireless apparatuur dat niet meer gebruikt mag worden?




Ik had geen tijd de hele wet met alle criteria en referentiekaders
erop na te slaan en ben uit gegaan van het illegaal uitzenden,
ook wel etherpiraterij genoemd:

_'De bestuurlijke boete kan oplopen tot maximaal €45.000,- en wordt meteen bij de eerste overtreding opgelegd. Bij het bepalen van de hoogte van de boete wordt onder meer rekening gehouden met de ernst van de verstoring veroorzaakt door de illegale zender en de verwijtbaarheid van de overtreder. 
Indien zich geen bijzondere omstandigheden voordoen, wordt die boete ook daadwerkelijk opgelegd en door het CJIB (bekend van de verkeersboetes) geïnd. 
Daarnaast wordt in alle gevallen een last onder dwangsom opgelegd  van €2.250,- of €4.500,-. De hogere last wordt opgelegd als er sprake is van een bijzondere overtreding (zoals een marathonuitzending of grootschalig zendfeest). Per keer dat een overtreder weer in de fout gaat, kost dit €2.250,- of €4.500,- tot een maximum van €33.750,-, respectievelijk €67.500,-. 
Bij het gebruik van vaste antenne-inrichtingen voor de overtreding wordt de boete gehalveerd, indien de overtreder na eerste aanschrijving binnen 10 dagen de antennes waarmee de overtreding is begaan uit zijn antennemast verwijdert. Een overtreder komt alleen voor halvering van de boete in aanmerking als de overtreding niet zeer ernstig is en de overtreder niet zeer verwijtbaar heeft gehandeld.'_

Het gaat in deze om een bestuurlijke boete waar het
Una Via principe op van toepassing is. Dat betekent 
dat indien eenmaal de bestuurlijke weg is ingeslagen
er niet mag worden gehopt naar strafrechtelijke afdoening.

Bij herhaling staat de keus voor strafrechtelijke afdoening 
zeker wel open.


grtz

Nes

----------


## NesCio01

Wellicht nog even voor de duidelijkheid:

_Vanaf 1 januari 2016 is het gebruik van een aantal frequenties voor draadloze microfoons niet meer toegestaan. Al vanaf 1 januari 2013 kunnen gebruikers in toenemende mate storing op hun apparatuur ervaren. Het alternatief is overschakelen naar een nieuwe frequentie. Hiervoor kan vervanging van apparatuur nodig zijn.
_
_Gebruikers van draadloze microfoons die werken met frequenties tussen 790 en 862 MHz moeten rekening houden met storingen op hun gebruik. Vanaf 1 januari 2013 wordt deze band gedeeld met een aantal mobiele operators die de band gaan gebruiken voor de uitrol van mobiel breedbandinternet. Afhankelijk van de snelheid waarmee zij hun netwerk uitrollen, neemt de kans op storing toe. Vanaf 1 januari 2016 is in deze band het gebruik van draadloze microfoons niet meer toegestaan.

__De genoemde frequentieruimte wordt met name gebruikt voor draadloze microfoons met een relatief klein bereik. Vrijwel elke (sport)vereniging, school of religieuze instelling heeft wel een draadloze microfoon. Audiovisuele bedrijven verhuren de sets voor bijeenkomsten en feesten. Omroepen gebruiken ze voor de productie van programma’s. Het is mogelijk dat deze gebruik maken van de frequenties die gaan verdwijnen. Er komen nieuwe frequenties beschikbaar tussen 558 en 702 MHz. _ 
_Gebruikers kunnen op hun apparatuur, op de verpakking of in de handleiding nagaan of hun apparatuur geschikt is voor de nieuwe frequenties. Ze kunnen met hun leverancier overleggen of de apparatuur geüpdatet kan worden naar een andere frequentieband. Eventueel dienen ze de apparatuur voor 1 januari 2016 te vervangen._
=======================

M.a.w:
- Het gebruiksverbod geldt pas vanaf 1 januari 2016!
- Vanaf 1 januari 2013 kunnen we in de D-band (sennh typering) hinder ondervinden.

Er moet nog een ander stuk zijn waarin staat dat de overgangstijd van 3 jaar bewust
is gekozen. Gelet op afschrijvingstermijnen etc. wordt op deze manier voorkomen dat
er schadeclaims komen.
In dit stuk wordt ook melding gemaakt over 2 frequentiegebieden die tot 1 januari
2016 voor ons vrij moeten blijven. Dit zijn maar zeer smalle bandjes trouwens.

m vr gr

Nes

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Denk niet dat je met het vermogen van je draadloze microfoon iets kunt wegdrukken. Het zal eerder andersom zijn.

Een GSM telefoon (1800 MHz) werkt met een vermogen tussen de 125 en 1000 
miliWatt. (0,125 tot 1,0 Watt) 
Een GSM telefoon (900 MHz) werkt met een 
vermogen tussen de 250 en 2000 miliWatt (0,250 tot 2,0 Watt)


Een draadloze microfoon heeft max 10mW (_bron shure website_)

----------


## desolation

met in-ears ligt dat toch anders. met een combiner en booster kan je makkelijk vermogens van 2W per zender halen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

2 Watt? Weet je dat zeker? Wij gebruiken zelf geen in ears, maar dacht dat je nooit boven de 50mW uit mocht komen.

----------


## SPS

Komen jullie ook allemaal naar de Shure voorlichtingsavond bij Niehoff in Denekamp? zie: 
http://avdeal.nl/productinfo/800mhz

----------


## desolation

> 2 Watt? Weet je dat zeker? Wij gebruiken zelf geen in ears, maar dacht dat je nooit boven de 50mW uit mocht komen.



de bakjes op zich hebben inderdaad 50mW output, maar met een degelijk combiner/boost systeem is een vermogen van 2W zeker en vast te halen. een simpele antenne booster van AKG geeft bv al 17db gain, klets daar nog een hi-gain log-periodical antenne oid op en je output schiet de hoogte in.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ben je dan nog wel legaal bezig.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> Komen jullie ook allemaal naar de Shure voorlichtingsavond bij Niehoff in Denekamp? zie: 
> http://avdeal.nl/productinfo/800mhz



Shure gaat het hele land door op dit moment, zo zijn er ook voorlichtingsdagen bij Output en Audio Bizz. Maar ook de lokale winkeliers als Feedback worden niet vergeten.

----------


## MusicSupport

> met in-ears ligt dat toch anders. met een combiner en booster kan je makkelijk vermogens van 2W per zender halen.



Bullshit, met een combiner en richtantenne wordt je S/N ratio geboost in een bepaalde richting (richtvlak van meestal 15 graden) maar het vermogen blijft gelijk. De zender mag maximaal op 49,99mW uitzenden.





> KPN brengt LTE/4G in sommige delen van de randstad op 4 februari al in de lucht, dat is over 2 weken. In eerste instantie wordt dat gedaan op de... jawel: 800MHz band.



Sterker nog. In A'dam en Utrecht kun je gewoon al 4G meten met je Wireless Workbench of Sennheiser software. Er zijn echter nog genoeg gaatjes om in de 'D -band' te werken. Totdat Tele2 of Vodafone z'n zenders aanslingert. 

Dit zijn de verkochte blokken:

•Tele2 - 791 - 801 MHz gepaard met 832 - 842 MHz 
•Vodafone - 801 - 811 MHz gepaard met 842 - 852 MHz 
•KPN - 811 - 821 MHz gepaard met 852 - 862 MHz

Dus 786 tot 790 werkt en 863 tot 870 is ook mogelijk (voor D-band bezitters). En in het 'digital gap' van 821 tot 832 kun je aan de slag. Niemand weet nog wat de effecten van harmonischen en spiegelfrequenties gaan zijn. Dus garanties op een storingsvrije werking kun je wel vergeten.

----------


## desolation

> Bullshit, met een combiner en richtantenne wordt je S/N ratio geboost in een bepaalde richting (richtvlak van meestal 15 graden) maar het vermogen blijft gelijk. De zender mag maximaal op 49,99mW uitzenden.



een actieve antenne booster versterkt volgens mij toch wel effectief je zendvermogen

----------


## MusicSupport

> een actieve antenne booster versterkt volgens mij toch wel effectief je zendvermogen



Het is een optimalisatie; elke BNC verbinding is 3dB signaal verlies. Vanuit je zender/ontvanger naar de antenne is -6db. Met een booster ertussen (wat ook weer 6dB kost) komt er uiteindelijk weer 10dB bij. Waardoor je met een richtingsgevoelige of omni vlagantenne gewoon het meest optimale zend of ontvangst hebt (en op -2dB uitkomt). 
Het vermogen van het zenden/ontvangen gaat dus relatief omhoog tot het meest optimale scenario na alle verbindingsverliezen die optreden in de kabels. Effectief blijf je altijd onder de 50mW

Dit staat helemaal los van de effectieve penetratie of zendbereik van je zender/ontvanger. Die doen het alleen maar beter dankzij de betere antennes mits de antenne op de juiste hoogte mooi in het veld staat te stralen/ontvangen.

----------


## speakertech

Een beetje draadloze microfoon heeft een schakelbandbreedte van een paar tv kanalen, zoiets van 8 tot 32MHz. De geveilde frequenties nemen veel meer kanalen in beslag. Kan die 4G apparatuur wel de hele bandbreedte aan?
Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat je een bij een provider horend apparaat moet kopen
Speakertech

----------


## jadjong

> Een beetje draadloze microfoon heeft een schakelbandbreedte van een paar tv kanalen, zoiets van 8 tot 32MHz. De geveilde frequenties nemen veel meer kanalen in beslag. Kan die 4G apparatuur wel de hele bandbreedte aan?
> Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat je een bij een provider horend apparaat moet kopen
> Speakertech



 :Confused: 
Een fatsoenlijke ontvanger van Senn/Shure accepteert de complete R9 band(790-865). De duurdere Wysicom's werken tussen de 470-840. Als je hierboven kijkt zie je dat providers twee blokken hebben gekocht. Een blok tussen 790-821 en een blok tussen 832-862. Het ene blok wordt gebruikt voor downlink, de andere uplink, data is immers 2-weg verkeer. Je telefoon hoeft voor de ontvangst enkel te schakelen in het eerste blok (31MHz breed), voor zenden wordt ook 31MHz gebruikt (2e blok). Het wordt pas een probleem met de telefoon als je in het vliegtuig stapt en ergens terecht komt waar de hele zooi op 2100Mhz draait.

----------


## frederic

Waarom wordt er geen werk gemaakt van WIFI microfoons op de 5khz?
Elke microfoon een IP adres in een netwerk: klaar.

----------


## Hitvision

Grappig hersenspinsel. Zit dan wel direct te denken aan bandbreedte die opgeslokt worden door de audio verbindingen wat wel bepalend is voor het aantal microfoons dat kan worden ingezet. Latency wat gaat dat doen als het netwerkverkeer gerout moet worden? Wat of wie krijgt voorrang. Een paar gedachten die bij me opkomen maar wellicht de moeite waard om hier eens in te duiken zeker met de opkomst van 802.11ac. We moeten het nu doen met 802.11n. Wellicht zijn er al fabrikanten die het onderzoeken. Zou zo maar kunnen.

Krijgen we straks IT specialisten als zendertechs  :Smile:

----------


## frederic

De bandbreedte bij wifi is geen probleem, gezien men niet werkt op veel verschillende frequenties (alleen het wifi signaal is een vaste frequentie 2.4 of 5ghz)
De microfoons hebben een IP adres in plaats van een frequentie. het coderen en decoderen kan beveiligt worden.
Latency kan zeker opgelost worden.

----------


## PvG

Zie akg dms70. Werkt op 2.4GHz. Werkt redelijk goed op kleine podia. Tot max 8 zenders volgens fabrikant, hier goede ervaring met 4.

----------


## showband

> Waarom wordt er geen werk gemaakt van WIFI microfoons op de 5khz?
> Elke microfoon een IP adres in een netwerk: klaar.




omdat die bewering niet klopt.
Line6, AKG, sony, stageclix, E-MU PIPEline, Wi digital systems,Lectrosonics allemaal reeds in de winkel.

dusssss

ik gebruik nu al een paar jaar wireless via WiFi (2,5Ghz) van line6 op het toneel. Nog geen probleem mee gehad...

----------


## frederic

> omdat die bewering niet klopt.
> Line6, AKG, sony, stageclix, E-MU PIPEline, Wi digital systems,Lectrosonics allemaal reeds in de winkel.
> 
> dusssss
> 
> ik gebruik nu al een paar jaar wireless via WiFi (2,5Ghz) van line6 op het toneel. Nog geen probleem mee gehad...



Als ik bedoel "werk maken" van wifi microfonen, bedoel ik de kwalitatieve zwaargewichten in de sector.

----------


## renevanh

> Elke microfoon een IP adres in een netwerk: klaar.



Over TCP/IP is de latency voor live audio veel te hoog. Met IPv6 is wel behoorlijk wat te doen qua QoS en met 802.11n is best een goede doorvoersnelheid te behalen (en met de verwachte 802.11ac helemaal), maar er blijft sprake van een relatief hoge latency.

----------


## showband

> Als ik bedoel "werk maken" van wifi microfonen, bedoel ik de kwalitatieve zwaargewichten in de sector.



AKG is geen kleine jongen.
Line6 is een merk wat je in de gaten moet houden
en shure is met ULX-D eigenlijk qua ontwikkeling al klaar voor de stap. Ze werken alleen nu op andere banden. Maar de belangrijkste techniek staat eigenlijk verkoopgereed voor het moment dat de storingsfeesten losbarsten.

----------


## frederic

> Over TCP/IP is de latency voor live audio veel te hoog. Met IPv6 is wel behoorlijk wat te doen qua QoS en met 802.11n is best een goede doorvoersnelheid te behalen (en met de verwachte 802.11ac helemaal), maar er blijft sprake van een relatief hoge latency.



Zolang de natuurlijke latency in de zaal groter is, dan de latency van de verbinding is het goed.

Ik heb laatst een netgear R6300 router gekocht. Die heeft 802.11ac. Dit gaat idd vlot.
Gigabyte wifi.

----------


## jakkes72

> Over TCP/IP is de latency voor live audio veel te hoog. Met IPv6 is wel behoorlijk wat te doen qua QoS en met 802.11n is best een goede doorvoersnelheid te behalen (en met de verwachte 802.11ac helemaal), maar er blijft sprake van een relatief hoge latency.



Klopt volgens mij niet helemaal....
De latency in ons netwerk vanuit Den Helder naar Woensdrecht is iets van 4 msec..
De stappen daarvoor, omzetten van audio (analoog) naar bitjes-over-een-ethernet signaal heeft meer vertraging.
QOS is weer een lapmiddel om bij netwerken die onder bemeten zijn en congestie hebben toch een bepaalde prioriteit te kunnen geven. En alles in de real-time queue gooien is dan echt oplossing.
Het grotere probleem bij IP is de jitter: de variatie in de latency, of streams waarbij de ip packetten niet in de juiste volgorde binnen komen, en er op de hogere lagen (3-7) geen correctie is.

----------


## PvG

Ff iets meer on-topic: de 2.4 en 5GHz band zul je niet snel in de pro-producten zien. Er zijn nl te veel stoorzenders (smartphones met wifi of blauwe tand, magnetrons, wifi netwerk van locatie) om een betrouwbare verbinding MET lage latency te kunnen garanderen. 

Akg dms70 en de line6 producten zijn leuk voor de semi-pro's (zoals ik) op kleine podia. De geluidskwaliteit van deze digitale setjes is top en ze zijn goedkoper dan high-end analoog ;-).

----------


## MusicSupport

De latency van WiFi of digitale producten is zeer acceptabel ook met TCP/IP. Waarom je de 2,4Ghz of 5Ghz band niet zo snel in de 'professionele' gear zult aantreffen en wel in de 'semi pro/amateur' markt is omdat deze banden vrijgegeven zijn om voor Jan en Alleman in te werken, er mogelijk storing van WiFi routers en Magnetrons kan optreden en vooral omdat de penetratie van het signaal dankzij de hoge freq. van de draaggolf niet zo groot is en de kans op dropouts en storingen aanzienlijk toeneemt bij hinder door objecten, andere freq. bronnen en meerdere systemen in de vrije kanalen van de band.
De 1.8G band van Sennheiser is daarom ook zo'n 'vreemde eend in de bijt' product. 
Shure ULX-D gaat gewoon digitaal verder in de bestaande UHF banden.

----------


## ACSlater

Ik zit met mijn Sennheiser G2 in de gevarenzone. Kan de apparatuur niet gewoon (tegen vergoeding) opnieuw geprogrammeerd worden op de juiste frequenties?

----------


## vasco

Ombouwen (indien mogelijk) kost nagenoeg de nieuwprijs (bij Sennheiser). Het is niet even kwestie van programmeren maar het zijn componenten die vervangen worden in de zenders als ook de ontvangers. Vraag een offerte bij ze op voor jouw systemen dan hoor je vanzelf of het mogelijk is en wat de kosten daarvoor zijn. Kunnen zij beter beantwoorden dan wij hier op het forum.

----------


## showband

> Ik zit met mijn Sennheiser G2 in de gevarenzone. Kan de apparatuur niet gewoon (tegen vergoeding) opnieuw geprogrammeerd worden op de juiste frequenties?



voor zover als ik weet moet de eeprom vervangen worden en het HF-deel van de print. Zowel bij de zender als de ontvanger.

Aangezien de goedkopere sets. alle eclectronica op een print heeft zitten maakt dat de hele print vervangen moet worden. Wat feitelijk maakt dat je een nieuw apparaat koopt. 
(en dan noemt sets die meer dan 1000euro per set kosten "goedkopere sets")

Ik vermoed wel dat er in de knutselwereld zeker mensen een handeltje gaan zien in het omknutselen van de onnoemelijk grote stapel "waardeloze"  zenders.
Immers een bruikbare set is snel 300 euro verdienen. En dat maakt dat er geld in zit zodra de pleuris uitbreekt en de shure's en sennheisers gedumpt gaan worden.

Ik heb daar wel mijn ideeen bij. Maar zolang het antwoord van de industrie nog afgewacht wordt is het angstaanjagend stil. Ik denk dat er in de diverse testbanken complete ontwerpen wachten op het gevecht van die enorme vervangmarkt...

----------


## frederic

Ik heb wel al gelezen op de website van Shure dat je rekening moet houden met een kortere afschrijvingsperiode van alle nieuwe draadloze producten.
Niet echt goed nieuws dacht ik.  :EEK!:

----------


## rdreiers

Tja G1 is al over en uit, G2 is inmiddels economisch afgeschreven. De kosten van ombouw zijn in een paar jaar tijd flink opgeslagen bij sennheiser. em 3032 zit op 800 en nog iets en een skm 5000 op 380 in die buurt.

Wil dus zeggen dat een set bijna 1600 euro ex btw kost om om te bouwen. En dan uiteraard een maand kwijt zijn of zo.

----------


## NesCio01

Daarnaast geeft de overheid ons 2 smalle spectra 
te gebruiken tot 2016.
Dit om dus claims enz. te voorkomen.
Van nu tot 2016, dan is alles zo'n beetje wel afgeschreven,
is de gedachte.

Ik ben ff beide bandbreedten kwijt, iig ergens rond 790.000
en dan nog wat hoger blijft dus voor ons.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Paul10

ombouw-Sennheiser SK50/skm5000,
als je iemand kan vinden die de bejaarde 82S129 proms kan programmen, en de PLL prescaller waardes los kan peuteren bij Sennheiser, ben je voor 6euro materiaal klaar;-)moet hij binnen de werkbare band zitten, anders moet je het filtertje aanpassen. (hij moet dan nog wel opnieuw afgeregeld worden, maar met een spectrum lukt dit prima) 

Ombouw 3032.
Als je binnen de werkbare band aangepast moet worden, kan dat met software, wederom geeft sennheiser die niet vrij.

G2/G3 kunnen omgeprogrammeerd worden, en eventueel filter aanpassen, maar wederom je krijgt de informatie het niet los.

Bij Sennheiser moet er ook brood op de plank komen en dit is daar wel weer een mooi moment voor.


2,4/5 ghz zenders zie ik niet zo zitten, in deze freq. gebieden heb veel meer last met obstakel,  het is niet voor niets dat de 800MHZ band verkocht is.
Daarbij zit er al veel in deze band, zoals wifi, draadloos-dmx, intercom etc die met behoorlijke vermogens zenden.
Ik hou het voorlopig nog even rond kanaal 41

----------


## ACSlater

> G2/G3 kunnen omgeprogrammeerd worden, en eventueel filter aanpassen, maar wederom je krijgt de informatie het niet los.
> 
> Bij Sennheiser moet er ook brood op de plank komen en dit is daar wel weer een mooi moment voor.



Sennheiser en Shure (toch wel de marktleiders toch?) verdienen al genoeg aan deze verkoop van frequenties. Er zijn veel mensen die al apparatuur vervangen hebben of dat gaan doen. Ik zou het schappelijk vinden als ze met een redelijk geprijsde oplossing zouden komen. Ik heb geen zin om nogmaals de nieuwprijs te betalen om de G2 serie te kunnen blijven gebruiken. Dan is het inderdaad hopen op hobbyisten die er iets op vinden.

----------


## Paul10

> Ik zou het schappelijk vinden als ze met een redelijk geprijsde oplossing zouden komen. Ik heb geen zin om nogmaals de nieuwprijs te betalen om de G2 serie te kunnen blijven gebruiken.



Volgens mij word de EW serie door Sennheiser niet aangepast. verder ben ik het volledig met je eens en ik weet dat er heel wat mensen mee bezig zijn. Maar zolang Sennheiser niet over de brug komt met de PLL prescaller waardes, vrees ik het ergste.

----------


## SPS

> Volgens mij word de EW serie door Sennheiser niet aangepast. verder ben ik het volledig met je eens en ik weet dat er heel wat mensen mee bezig zijn. Maar zolang Sennheiser niet over de brug komt met de PLL prescaller waardes, vrees ik het ergste.



Zou er nu niemand op de wereld zijn die e.e.a. kan back-engineren
Knappe koppen zat in india/china enz

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Zou er nu niemand op de wereld zijn die e.e.a. kan back-engineren
> Knappe koppen zat in india/china enz



Zover hoef je niet te gaan. Probleem is dat er veel onderdelen anders zijn tussen de verschillende banden. Dan zijn deze ook nog in HF tuner doosjes ondergebracht, waardoor het moeilijk word om ze te vervangen. En het geheel moet afgeregeld worden. Dat maakt het erg bewerkelijk, dus dan is de vraag of het wel interessant is.

Het makkelijkste zou zijn als sennheiser de RF printjes in de juiste banden bij zou maken, dan is het RF printjes uitwisselen en klaar is kees. Door de aantallen zou de prijs dan ook interessant kunnen worden. Maar dat past dus niet in hun marketing straatje...

Wie weet dat een ander dit gaat doen...

----------


## beyma

Ik denk dat SPS dat ook bedoeld,  Chinese kopieren alles dus kom maar op met die printjes! laat die marketing mensen lekker het heen en weer krijgen daar bij sennheiser....

----------


## frederic

> Zou er nu niemand op de wereld zijn die e.e.a. kan back-engineren
> Knappe koppen zat in india/china enz



Ik heb ze anders nog niet veel vernieuwing zien brengen in de sector.
Producten namaken, en westerse bedrijven die naar daar trekken, om  2 cent per stuk goedkoper te kunnen produceren wel.

Maar R&D is zo goed als onbestaande in China.

----------


## frederic

> Ik denk dat SPS dat ook bedoeld,  Chinese kopieren alles dus kom maar op met die printjes! laat die marketing mensen lekker *het heen en weer krijgen daar bij sennheiser*....



Tot de investeerders "het heen en weer" krijgen bij Sennheiser. Dan gaan ze hun R&D ingenieurs kwijtspelen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik heb ze anders nog niet veel vernieuwing zien brengen in de sector.
> Producten namaken, en westerse bedrijven die naar daar trekken, om  2 cent per stuk goedkoper te kunnen produceren wel.



Er zijn ook bedrijven die aantoonbaar net zo goedkoop kunnen fabriceren in nederland als daar. ALS je alles meetelt, dus ook transport etc.





> Maar R&D is zo goed als onbestaande in China.



Helaas is dit inmiddels toch wel gedeeltelijk achterhaald...  :Frown:  Zeker bij de grote bedrijven die daar al lang bezig zijn. 
En anders komt het wel uit india, daar ontwikkelt het zich nog veel sneller...

----------


## rdreiers

ombouw-Sennheiser SK50/skm5000,
als je iemand kan vinden die de bejaarde 82S129 proms kan programmen, en de PLL prescaller waardes los kan peuteren bij Sennheiser, ben je voor 6euro materiaal klaar;-)moet hij binnen de werkbare band zitten, anders moet je het filtertje aanpassen. (hij moet dan nog wel opnieuw afgeregeld worden, maar met een spectrum lukt dit prima)

Vraagje, de 82s129 is deze kopieerbaar?

Ik heb een en ander wat wel in de band zit maar verkeert raster.

Ik zou er dus 1 voor goud naar sennheiser kunnen sturen en de rest kopieeren?


Richard

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik zou er dus 1 voor goud naar sennheiser kunnen sturen en de rest kopieeren?



Zo makkelijk is dat niet altijd, maar ook niet onmogelijk.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NesCio01

> Het makkelijkste zou zijn als sennheiser de RF printjes in de juiste banden bij zou maken, dan is het RF printjes uitwisselen en klaar is kees. Door de aantallen zou de prijs dan ook interessant kunnen worden. Maar dat past *dus* niet in hun marketing straatje...



Hoe weten we dat het niet in de strategie past, is het aan hen voorgelegd, dat we weten?

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

> Hoe weten we dat het niet in de strategie past, is het aan hen voorgelegd, dat we weten?
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



gezien ze alle 2 (Shure en Sennheiser) laten weten dat we moeten rekenen op een kortere afschrijfperiode voor onze draadloze systemen, hebben ze inprincipe hun antwoord gegeven.

----------


## SPS

> gezien ze alle 2 (Shure en Sennheiser) laten weten dat we moeten rekenen op een kortere afschrijfperiode voor onze draadloze systemen, hebben ze inprincipe hun antwoord gegeven.



In de tijd dat we de EW100'tjes (G1) kochten was er nog niet veel concurrentie voor genoemde merken.
Maar ik weet zeker dat er in het verenigings/praise segment (waar er best veel staan)  straks zal worden uitgeweken naar merken die voor de helft van het geld zeer acceptabele spullen leveren (Samson, JTS, AKG enz.)
Die klanten zijn de twee merken dan mooi kwijt. Hoogop dat Shure nog meekan in het PG en/of PGX prijssegment...

Ik ga in ieder geval wel bij Sennh weg. Gelukkig hebben m'n headsetjes 4 soorten kabeltjes dus......

Let op! Ik ben dus geen prof. verhuurder he!

----------


## Blacknoise

> Sennheiser en Shure (toch wel de marktleiders toch?) verdienen al genoeg aan deze verkoop van frequenties. Er zijn veel mensen die al apparatuur vervangen hebben of dat gaan doen. Ik zou het schappelijk vinden als ze met een redelijk geprijsde oplossing zouden komen. Ik heb geen zin om nogmaals de nieuwprijs te betalen om de G2 serie te kunnen blijven gebruiken. Dan is het inderdaad hopen op hobbyisten die er iets op vinden.



Wel makkelijk om de bal bij de fabricanten neer te leggen, net of zij daar invloed op hebben gehad? Ook zij worden geconfronteerd met een veranderd  spectrum en alle aanpssingen van dien...
Ik neem aan dat je volgende smartphone ook een toestel is met 4G, maakt dat je niet net zo debet aan deze situatie?

Vat het niet persoonlijk op, maar probeer van je kikkerview naar een helicopterview te gaan kijken  en het totale plaatje eens te zien

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Wel makkelijk om de bal bij de fabricanten neer te leggen, net of zij daar invloed op hebben gehad? Ook zij worden geconfronteerd met een veranderd spectrum en alle aanpssingen van dien...
> Ik neem aan dat je volgende smartphone ook een toestel is met 4G, maakt dat je niet net zo debet aan deze situatie?
> 
> Vat het niet persoonlijk op, maar probeer van je kikkerview naar een helicopterview te gaan kijken en het totale plaatje eens te zien



Like om in fb termen te vervallen . Wie heeft besloten tot de verkoop en wie heeft hier een leuk zak centje opgedaan om het vervolgens weer naar de nieuwe geldput te brengen cyprus in dit geval.............

----------


## showband

als je het met helicopterview kijkt zou ik eens wiki doen naar de term
"planschade"

_als de gedupeerden shell hadden geheten was er een regeling voor gedupeerden uitgekomen.
Zelfs illegaal wonende *nondiscriminerende term waar ik niet op kan komen* krijgen soms nog een ton om hun woonwagen te verplaatsen. Of een vrijstaand huis om naar te verhuizen. In den haag vlak bij mij in de buurt had de gemeente voor een verplaatsing tientallen miljoenen over_.

In dit geval zou een landelijke inleververgoeding goed mogelijk zijn geweest.
Al is het maar een geste in de vorm van een ombouwkostenbijdrage van 100euro per aantoonbaar unieke set. Dat zou de markt al kunnen sturen naar een oplossing in ombouw in plaats van milieuvervuilend dumpen van goed materiaal.

helicoptervieuw iemand?

----------


## Paul10

> ombouw-Sennheiser SK50/skm5000,
> 
> Vraagje, de 82s129 is deze kopieerbaar?
> Ik heb een en ander wat wel in de band zit maar verkeert raster.
> Ik zou er dus 1 voor goud naar sennheiser kunnen sturen en de rest kopieeren?
> Richard



Kopieerbaar is een groot word wel uitleesbaar, wat je zegt zou kunnen, als je een prom brander heb kun je ze zelf branden. er waren (20jaar geleden) zelfs branders op de markt die ze direct kunnen kopieren. prop hem daarna in je sk50 en klaar.

----------


## Paul10

> en westerse bedrijven die naar daar trekken, om  2 cent per stuk goedkoper te kunnen produceren wel.
> Maar R&D is zo goed als onbestaande in China.



Ik laat regelmatig onderdelen in China maken, en ik moet zegen dat het klopt wat je zegt als het in europa 3 cent kost. gemiddeld ben ik 1/3 goedkoper uit(incl. verzenden en invoeren) daarbij is het sneller klaar. en ze reageren op een vraag, maar misschien heb ik het erg getroffen met mijn Chinese vrienden.

----------


## vasco

> Sennheiser en Shure (toch wel de marktleiders toch?) verdienen al genoeg aan deze verkoop van frequenties.



Deze bedrijven verdienen geen moer aan de geveilde frequenties, de staat heeft de portemonnee ermee gevuld. Alleen indirect verdienen zij hieraan omdat wij allemaal door de verkoop van de frequenties gedwongen worden nieuwe apparatuur aan te schaffen. Onredelijk om dat de fabrikanten aan te rekenen. Klagen moet je bij je regering doen hierover.




> Ik heb geen zin om nogmaals de nieuwprijs te betalen om de G2 serie te kunnen blijven gebruiken.



Je kan de G2 set ook niet blijven gebruiken. Koop een nieuwe set heb je gelijk weer 2 jaar garantie.

----------


## frederic

Ze zouden wel kunnen zorgen dat hun apparatuur kan worden aangepast.

----------


## vasco

Ben ik met je eens maar laten we ook niet doen alsof het allemaal nu pas op 1 januari 2013 rauw op ons dak valt. We wisten allemaal al jaren dat dit boven ons hoofd hing en daarop had men al actie kunnen ondernemen. Ook de fabrikanten waarmee ze een mooi gebaar zouden (kunnen) afgeven aan hun klanten.

Nu heb je nog tot 1 januari 2016 om het in orde te krijgen en ondertussen mag je gebruik maken van de ruimte rondom de G4 als je het lukt om de set hierbinnen storingsvrij in de lucht te krijgen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ben ik met je eens maar laten we ook niet doen alsof het allemaal nu pas op 1 januari 2013 rauw op ons dak valt. We wisten allemaal al jaren dat dit boven ons hoofd hing en daarop had men al actie kunnen ondernemen.



Het is vooral vervelend voor de muzikant / zanger etc. die voor (relatief) veel geld een mooi setje hebben gekocht die ze maar incidenteel gebruiken, en er nu achter komen dat het binnenkort niet meer bruikbaar is.

----------


## desolation

Ja en nee. De muzikant/zanger die eentje recent heeft gekocht bij zijn handelaar heeft geen problemen. Shure, Sennheiser en AKG leveren namelijk al enige tijd gewoon setjes af die erop voorzien zijn (of in 2.4GHz of de 860 ISM band zitten).

Wie nu op marktplaats eentje is gaan kopen aan een lage prijs daarentegen, die zal inderdaad op problemen stoten. Aan de andere kant zijn die setjes vaak zo goedkoop dat je nog steeds geen kat in een zak hebt gekocht.

----------


## DJ Antoon

dubbel gepost...

----------


## speakertech

> Ja en nee. De muzikant/zanger die eentje recent heeft gekocht bij zijn handelaar heeft geen problemen. Shure, Sennheiser en AKG leveren namelijk al enige tijd gewoon setjes af die erop voorzien zijn (of in 2.4GHz of de 860 ISM band zitten).
> 
> Wie nu op marktplaats eentje is gaan kopen aan een lage prijs daarentegen, die zal inderdaad op problemen stoten. Aan de andere kant zijn die setjes vaak zo goedkoop dat je nog steeds geen kat in een zak hebt gekocht.



De eerste G4 apparatuur is vandaag door KPN in gebruik genomen in Amsterdam. Er zijn nog naar weinig G4 smartphones. Wie gaat als eerste nat, doordat iemand het nodig vindt om in de directe omgeving te gaan internetten?
Speakertech

----------


## SPS

> De eerste G4 apparatuur is vandaag door KPN in gebruik genomen in Amsterdam. Er zijn nog naar weinig G4 smartphones. Wie gaat als eerste nat, doordat iemand het nodig indt om in de directe omgeving te gaan internetten?
> Speakertech



KPN zit op 811 tot 821 mhz (downlink) en 852-862 (uplink),

Als je dus bijv. een EW100 setje hebt, dan kun je dus gewoon 790 >< 811 MHz ongestoord werken hoor!
Tele2 en Vodaphone komen pas later met hun spullen (Lees hun eige websites maar na)

Voorlopig dus nog weinig problemen te verwachten.

Paul.

----------


## Paul10

> De eerste G4 apparatuur is vandaag door KPN in gebruik genomen in Amsterdam. Er zijn nog naar weinig G4 smartphones. Wie gaat als eerste nat, doordat iemand het nodig indt om in de directe omgeving te gaan internetten?
> Speakertech



Foto van spectrum (net gemaakt), op 794mhz een EW zender = 30MW, tussen de 810 en 822, iets anders;-) en dat een kilometer of 15 van centrum Amsterdam. in Amsterdam kan je het dus wel vergeten op deze frequentie's.

Ik lees dat veel mensen het over de 2,4Gig hebben, zijn er ook gebruikers?, en dan bedoel ik niet 1 line6 setje, maar bijvoorbeeld 20 sabine setjes? 2,4Gig lijkt mij namelijk geen goed idee!

De mensen die tot 8 setjes hebben, kunnen volgens mij gewoon tussen de 786 en 790 gaan zitten. lijk mij geen probleem.

----------


## speakertech

> KPN zit op 811 tot 821 mhz (downlink) en 852-862 (uplink),
> 
> Als je dus bijv. een EW100 setje hebt, dan kun je dus gewoon 790 >< 811 MHz ongestoord werken hoor!
> Tele2 en Vodaphone komen pas later met hun spullen (Lees hun eige websites maar na)
> 
> Voorlopig dus nog weinig problemen te verwachten.
> 
> Paul.



Downlink kun je nog wat omzeilen. Als je ver genoeg van de zender zit wordt die wel weggedrukt door de micro.
Het venijn zit hem in de man met de smartphone, die kan naast je staan..... Dan is het finaal exit.

Speakertech

----------


## Paul10

> Als je ver genoeg van de zender zit wordt die wel weggedrukt door de micro.
> Speakertech



Dacht ik ook, maar heb nu wel mijn twijfels! de piek op 794hhz is van een beltpack die een halve meter van de antenne lag! die zender van KPN staat in amsterdam = 10 tot 20 km verderop!

----------


## SPS

> Foto van spectrum (net gemaakt), op 794mhz een EW zender = 30MW, tussen de 810 en 822, iets anders;-) en dat een kilometer of 15 van centrum Amsterdam. in Amsterdam kan je het dus wel vergeten op deze frequentie's.



30MW uit een EW zender? Gelukkig begrijp ik uit je volgende post dat het een EW setje was van 30mW (milliwatt ipv Megawatt) :Cool: 


Paul

----------


## SPS

> Downlink kun je nog wat omzeilen. Als je ver genoeg van de zender zit wordt die wel weggedrukt door de micro.
> Het venijn zit hem in de man met de smartphone, die kan naast je staan..... Dan is het finaal exit.
> 
> Speakertech



Die zend dan toch op de uplink van 852 MHz en hoger?
Heb ik op bijv. 790 geen last van?

Of zie ik dat verkeerd...

Bij de IPhone5 is het voorlopig nog grappiger. Die ondersteunt alleen de 1800MHz 4G band.
Daar hebben we dus voorlopig helemaal geen probleem mee.....

Paul

----------


## desolation

2.4Ghz is natuurlijk bedoeld voor huis-tuin-en-keuken tot en met semipro gebruik. laat ons zeggen een bandje met 4-5 wireless mics. Daar werkt het prima mee.
Als je 20-30 wirelessen in de lucht wil duwen kwam je met UHF ook niet aandraven met een EW100, dan stak je ook SKM of UHF-R in je racks. Hetzelfde voor digitaal nu, als je large scale wilt gaan werken dan moet je maar ULX-D of Sennheiser 5000 nemen.

----------


## Paul10

> 30MW uit een EW zender? Gelukkig begrijp ik uit je volgende post dat het een EW setje was van 30mW (milliwatt ipv Megawatt)
> Paul



 poe gelukkig dat je het begrijpt!

Over de 2,4Ghz(waar ik geen voorstander van ben).
deze jongens denken daar heel anders over:
*SABINE SW72-NDR-E-M1 - 2.4GHZ - RECEIVER*

Dubbele 2.4GHz ontvanger met *Smart Spectrum*technologie voor gebruik van *70 kanalen* (35 systemen) tegelijk - Systeem voorzien van netwerkaansluiting, AES3 Digitale Output en Sync Input -  Geen interferentie van TV of

----------


## Rieske

Hier een handige link om de 4G dekking van KPN te checken:http://www.coveragechecker.nl

----------


## NesCio01

Zoals al geschreven, de veiling is van de overheid en bedoeld om
meer structuur in de frequentiebanden aan te brengen. Zelf zie ik
de veiling ook als een miljoenenopbrengst voor de overheid, maar 
dit terzijde.

Verder is het de overheid die heeft aangegeven dat voor onze
branche, er tot 2016, 2 frequentiebandjes gebruikt mogen blijven
worden. Eén ervan is rond de 790Mhz.
De overheid heeft aangegeven dat zij ervan uitgaat dat zij hiermee
voldoende ruimte en mogelijkheden schept op afbouw van de huidige
apparatuur en dat medio 2016 de gebruikte sets in de nu verkochte
frequenties, zullen zijn afgeschreven.
De overheid zal daarom niet ingaan op claims uit onze beroepsgroep.

Omdat ik toch vind dat er hier en daar wat 'kort door de bocht' 
reacties worden gegeven richting enkele merken, heb ik enige tijd terug 
(voor m'n vakantie) navraag gedaan bij Sennheiser.

Hier het antwoord van Sennheiser NL:

========================
_Beste Nes,

Je stelling dat het kort door de bocht is "dat dit niet in ons straatje pas" is wel juist. 
Het is namelijk zo dat wij normaal draadloze sets wel kunnen ombouwen, 
waarbij altijd de verhouding in kosten in het oog moet worden gehouden. 
In sommige gevallen is dit nagenoeg hetzelfde als kiezen voor een nieuwe set. 
Op dit moment hebben we echter de situatie waar voor onze G1 en G2 generaties 
de componenten voor het ombouwen niet meer leverbaar zijn. 
Door de grote vraag naar deze componenten in het afgelopen jaar, zijn deze componten 
inmiddels echter op. Wij kunnen vaak heel lang onderdelen (ook van oude series) 
leveren, maar soms kunnen ruwe componenten niet meer aan ons geleverd worden 
of zijn benodigde mallen op. 
Dit is de reden waardoor wij op dit moment helaas niet meer kunnen ombouwen naar een andere frequentie. 
Voor de huidige G3 generatie is dit overigens niet het geval, maar dit zal veelal niet nodig zijn. 
Circa 3 jaar geleden was er al voorzichtig sprake van dat dit er aan zat te komen en zijn 
wij standaard in een andere range gaan leveren. 
Hierdoor hebben mensen die de afgelopen jaren G3 hebben aangeschaft geen problemen 
met de huidige frequentieveilingen (tenzij zij zelf specifiek om een andere range hebben 
gevraagd om compatible met andere sets te blijven). 

Uiteraard beseffen wij dat veel gebruikers nu genoodzaakt zijn om kosten te maken die 
zij niet voorzien hadden. Daardoor wordt er vanuit ons moederbedrijf alles aan gedaan om 
alsnog componenten te maken. Maar aangezien we hier voor een deel ook van toeleveranciers 
afhankelijk zijn, is het op dit moment nog niet duidelijk of dit gaat lukken. 
Daarnaast zal er binnenkort een inruilactie starten. 
Hou daarvoor onze website in de gaten voor informatie en details. 

En reactie op fenomeen zenderverbod......... 

De enige reactie die wellicht zinvol is, is dat wij altijd het beste advies aan klanten 
en gebruikers zullen geven. Zowel op type product dat het beste bij hun toepassing 
past, als de beste frequentie. 
Wij maken uiteraard de regels en wetgeving niet, maar moeten deze volgen. 
Daarvoor proberen we altijd zo dicht mogelijk bij de bron te komen, zodat we zo snel 
mogelijk het beste advies kunnen geven. Voorbeeld hiervan is de aanpassing tijdens 
de introductie van G3. 


Ik hoop zo enige duidelijkheid te hebben gegeven. 
_
=================================

Ik vind het wel zo netjes om ook de zienswijze van een producent/
leverancier te belichten; derhalve: met deze.

Hoewel ik wel gebruiker ben van apparatuur van Sennheiser,
heb ik geen banden of aandelen bij hen  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## NesCio01

Voor de liefhebber,

Ik zag net hier dat de cashback aangekondigd is
en 1 maart a.s. start.

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicSupport

[EDIT] Herstel Cashback is op de consumentenadvies prijs. M.a.w. als bedrijf met bruto en netto prijzen heb je er niet zoveel aan. Leuk voor alle mensen die 1 setje hebben of willen omruilen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Staat duidelijk dat het op de consumenten prijs is.

en verder:
Verkopende partijen zullen de 100 euro inclusief BTW cashback actie direct toepassen op de verkoopprijs. Het is niet mogelijk om dit bedrag op een andere manier uitgekeerd te krijgen.

Alleen fysieke verkooppunten nemen deel aan de "Sennheiser houdt jou in de lucht" actie. (dus geen webshops, tenzij er werkelijk een winkel is)

Ook de groothandels sturen inmiddels de email door.
Niet alleen Sennheiser heeft deze actie ook AKG heeft er 1.

----------


## ACSlater

> Deze bedrijven verdienen geen moer aan de geveilde frequenties, de staat heeft de portemonnee ermee gevuld. Alleen indirect verdienen zij hieraan omdat wij allemaal door de verkoop van de frequenties gedwongen worden nieuwe apparatuur aan te schaffen. Onredelijk om dat de fabrikanten aan te rekenen. Klagen moet je bij je regering doen hierover.
>  Je kan de G2 set ook niet blijven gebruiken. Koop een nieuwe set heb je gelijk weer 2 jaar garantie.



Dacht je nu serieus dat ik bedoelde dat zij er direct aan hebben verdiend? Maar goed.. Wat mijn punt is: ik was in de veronderstelling dat de G2 sets met een simpele firmware upgrade, op een andere band konden worden ingesteld. Dit blijkt niet zo te zijn. Als het wel zo was, had ik het schappelijk gevonden als dit tegen een kleine vergoeding gedaan kon worden. Mijn post was geen aanklacht tegen Sennheiser/Shure etc. voor hun aandeel in de veiling, want ook dat is wel duidelijk dat zij daar geen partij in zijn geweest. (Mijn inziens zijn ze wel lachende derde)
Voor klagen tegen de frequentieveiling is het nu zeker te laat en het heeft nooit zin gehad. Een overheid in een crisis laat geen miljarden lopen om een paar mensen die met draadloze zendertjes spelen te ontzien blijkbaar.

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Mijn post was geen aanklacht tegen Sennheiser/Shure etc. voor hun aandeel in de veiling, want ook dat is wel duidelijk dat zij daar geen partij in zijn geweest. (Mijn inziens zijn ze wel lachende derde)
> Voor klagen tegen de frequentieveiling is het nu zeker te laat en het heeft nooit zin gehad. Een overheid in een crisis laat geen miljarden lopen om een paar mensen die met draadloze zendertjes spelen te ontzien blijkbaar.



Denk niet dat de producenten echt voordeel van deze situatie hebben. Zij hebben namelijk erg grote investeringen moeten doen om oplossingen voor de nieuwe situatie te vinden. Voor kleinschalige projecten is dit simpel: anders frequentieband. Voor de grootschalige projecten met veel kanalen, wordt het nu toch een stuk ingewikkelder volgens mij, en dus andere apparatuur nodig.

Ik vind het geklaag van de NS ook wel bijzonder moet ik zeggen. Lijkt me sterk dat de overheid hiervoor nog wijzigingen gaat aanbrengen in de getekende contracten van de veiling. Zou wel mooi zijn, dan zit er voor onze gebruiksgroep misschien ook nog wat in voor de toekomst.

----------


## Paul10

> Denk niet dat de producenten echt voordeel van deze situatie hebben. Zij hebben namelijk erg grote investeringen moeten doen om oplossingen voor de nieuwe situatie te vinden. Voor kleinschalige projecten is dit simpel: anders frequentieband. Voor de grootschalige projecten met veel kanalen, wordt het nu toch een stuk ingewikkelder volgens mij, en dus andere apparatuur nodig



.

krijg bijna medelijden!

Zou niet weten wat ze voor investeringen ze hebben moeten doen, alle huidig verkochten apparatuur zit allemaal (op een enkele EW/sabine/line6 na) in de banden, waarin al jaren draadloze apparatuur verkocht word, neem het nieuwe Sennheiser 9000 systeem geschakelde bandbreedte 470 to 798. 

Het enige voordeel van de nieuwe systemen zijn de grotere schakel breedte, niet 1band of 1 kan. zodat je met de ontvangers iets meer keuze heb, op welke freq. je gaat werken.

het overgaan naar een digitale overdracht van het audio signaal heeft niets te maken, en correct me if I'm wrong, met de band die wegvalt voor LTE gebruik. 

De verkopende partijen zijn zeker GEEN slachtoffer maar lachende derde.(verkopen dit jaar heel wat extra setjes) en al die reclame over workshops, informatiedagen. word gerust niet uit eigen zak betaald. die zij puur gericht op verkoop.

De mensen met een enkel EW-setje kunnen deze volgens mij blijven gebruiken tussen de 786 en 790. heb je nog 3MHz bandbreedte. lijkt mij geen probleem!

----------


## joe

Een lachende derde denk ik niet echt.
Dit jaar wordt misschien geen slecht jaar voor de fabrikanten, maar de afgelopen jaren waren een stuk minder, omdat veel mensen afwachtte met kopen om te kijken wat er gebeurde.

----------


## Paul10

> Een lachende derde denk ik niet echt.
> Dit jaar wordt misschien geen slecht jaar voor de fabrikanten, maar de afgelopen jaren waren een stuk minder, omdat veel mensen afwachtte met kopen om te kijken wat er gebeurde.



Joe, geloof mij, er word grof geld verdient aan het ombouwen door de importeurs. even een voorbeeld:

1x SK50 ombouwen kost bij sennheiser 125euro. gelukkig kan ik het zelf. kost mij aan materiaal 10euro, als ik uitga van 60euro per uur, kan ik voor 115 euro aan uren, best lang koffie drinken;-)

----------


## drummerke

in belgie kan je toch gewoon de set 518-534mhz blijven gebruiken lijkt me?

----------


## sjig

Ik kan mijn vraag nergens vinden. Niet op Google, niet op het forum ( mocht ie al gesteld zijn, vergeef mij! ).

Ik ben van plan wat draadloze mics te gaan aanschaffen. Maar ik wil natuurlijk wel de zekerheid dat ik niet op 'verboden frequenties' zit. Dus vandaar de vraag; Welke frequenties zijn in Nederland vrij op dit moment. En waarschijnlijk de komende jaren ook nog?
Ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen!

----------


## Paul10

> in belgie kan je toch gewoon de set 518-534mhz blijven gebruiken lijkt me?



België heeft niet echt een goed overzicht van de DVB-T zenders (zover ik weet) kan alleen dit vinden: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVB-T-frequenties dat zijn in principe de zenders waar je last van zou kunnen hebben.

Echter krijgt België vanaf april DVB-T2, op welke freq. deze gaan uitzenden is mij onbekend.(wie het weet mag het zeggen;-)

Van LTE/G4 heb je geen last, zit boven de 790t/m822 en 832t/m822MHz.

----------


## Paul10

> Ik kan mijn vraag nergens vinden. Niet op Google[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif][/FONT]



Moet je beter google ;-)

Kanaal 21 (vanaf 470MHz) tot kanaal 60 (tot 790) zijn vrij voor gebruik voor draadloze microfoons op een aantal uitzonderingen na.
zo word kanaal 38 gebruikt voor Radio astronomy. echter moeten de freq. gedeeld worden met DVB-T, zie:

http://appl.agentschaptelecom.nl/dav/index.html 
en
http://www.agentschaptelecom.nl/onde...ofoons/landing

Kanaal 40 en 41 hebben de voorkeur en zijn naar mijn weten landelijk dekkend, je kan wat probemen krijgen in het oosten omdat Duitsland DVB-T op kan 41 heeft.

----------


## desolation

> in belgie kan je toch gewoon de set 518-534mhz blijven gebruiken lijkt me?



518-526
het deel 526-534 werkt niet in het hele land

----------


## Paul10

> 518-526
> het deel 526-534 werkt niet in het hele land



bedoel je dan in belgie?
in Nederland werken beide kanalen niet in het hele land

----------


## vasco

T-Mobile leent frequenties uit tijdens inhuldiging
T-Mobile geeft frequenties op voor troonwisseling

----------


## ACSlater

Nog even voor de goede orde: welke frequenties zijn toekomstbestendig voor draadloze apparatuur? 

Voor onze nieuwe zangeres moet er een iem-set aangeschaft worden en ik wil geen onaangename verrassingen. Als ik het juist heb blijft de 614-638 Mhz beschikbaar voor zenders/ontvangers voor muziek. Klopt dit?

----------


## vasco

Geen enkele frequentie is gegarandeerd veilig (sinds de regering een manier heeft gevonden om miljarden te verdienen aan lucht). Voorlopig zal je de komende jaren wel goed zitten in de 600MHz band. Garanties dat deze band of welke andere band dan ook niet zal worden verkocht in de toekomst, geen enkele.

----------


## NesCio01

> Nog even voor de goede orde: welke frequenties zijn toekomstbestendig voor draadloze apparatuur? 
> 
> Voor onze nieuwe zangeres moet er een iem-set aangeschaft worden en ik wil geen onaangename verrassingen. Als ik het juist heb blijft de 614-638 Mhz beschikbaar voor zenders/ontvangers voor muziek. Klopt dit?



Op dit moment is het in NL goed om onder de 790Mhz te blijven.
De gerenommeerde leveranciers leveren hier standaard de juiste
frequenties.

grtz

Nes

----------

